# Kommt ein europaweites Bleiverbot?



## yukonjack (9. Februar 2021)

Ich suche dringend eine Anleitung zum Bau einer Steinaxt.


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich suche dringend eine Anleitung zum Bau einer Steinaxt.








						WHAT IS FLINTKNAPPING? : D. C. Waldorf Flintknapping Web Site, Home of Mound Builder Books and Flint Jack’s Gallery
					

D. C. Waldorf Flintknapping Web Site WHAT IS FLINTKNAPPING? - INTRODUCTIONWelcome! You have just become interested in a most fascinating and unique hobby, and certainly the oldest craft known to man. The German word “knapp” can mean to crack, pinch off, or to nibble which perfectly describes the...



					www.flintknappingpublications.com


----------



## MAAKMASTER (9. Februar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Newsmeldung_
> 
> *Die European Chemical Agency (ECHA) schlägt vor, die Verwendung von Blei bei der Jagd und beim Angeln in der Europäischen Union zu verbieten. *
> 
> ...




Hallo,
Mir ist vor 3 Wochen ein 21 Gramm Blei abgerissen, und das nach " 5 " JAHREN........in Worten " FÜNF JAHRE " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und wer verliert schon gerne Blei ?
Mit sofortiger Wirkung sollte so eine Organisation (ECHA) verboten werden. Und das ohne Übergangsfrist !
Oder ; die sollten sich lieber um die Vermüllung der Weltmeere/ Flüsse usw. kümmern,  auch die Einleitungen von Chemikalien,wie Quecksilber,Benzole,Altöle usw.
wäre viel wichtiger, auch der Eintrag von " Mikroplastik " in unsere Meere/Flüsse ist weitaus gefährlicher wie eine Verloren gegangene Kugel oder ein Angelblei.
Hoffentlich werden auch alle Bleie ( KUGELN/GESCHOSSE ) auf allen Kriegsschauplätzen der Welt Verboten.!!!
Gruß
Willi


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Februar 2021)

Ist jetzt irgendwie überhaupt nicht überraschend?
Schon seit Jahren wird von Bedenkenträgern, auch aus den eigenen Reihen, darüber geschwafelt.
Und das mit der Jagdmunition, zumindest Blei-Schrot, ist doch schon mindestens 10 Jahre hierzulande verboten.
Ich schätze mal, da müssen die Osteuropäer (Jäger) erst mal auf Linie gebracht werden?
Was mich betrifft habe ich noch genug Blei aus Altbestand und das wird von mir noch bis zum Lebensende "verballert"!
In Gewässern mit starker Strömung kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich Blei abreiben kann?
Aber auch nur theoretisch, da es in der Praxis wohl eher in irgendwelchen Lücken zwischen Steinen verschwindet, für die Ewigkeit.
Vom Blei geht ja wohl nur eine Gefahr aus, wenn es chemisch gelöst wird
(wenn dies überhaupt möglich ist?), oder wenn es mechanisch seiner Oxyd Schicht beraubt wird.
Im Stillgewässer sehe auch hierfür null Gefahr.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2021)

Dieses Verbot wird mit Sicherheit irgend wann mal kommen. Darüber zu diskutieren ist also relativ müßig - siehe Dänemark. Viel eher ist es die Frage, wie die Industrie darauf reagieren wird, welche Alternativen sie dann bietet.


----------



## hanzz (9. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Verbot wird mit Sicherheit irgend wann mal kommen. Darüber zu diskutieren ist also relativ müßig - siehe Dänemark. Viel eher ist es die Frage, wie die Industrie darauf reagieren wird, welche Alternativen sie dann bietet.


Und alle decken sich erstmal mit Blei ein und verwenden das noch. 
Ob da Kontrollen auf einmal mehr werden, bezweifle ich. 
Tungsten ist preislich einfach keine Alternative. 
Ob das je günstiger wird. 
Soll ja zudem in der Herstellung/Gewinnung auch nicht ohne sein.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2021)

...wenn man genau hinsieht, gibt es ja heute schon Alternativen zum Blei. Hier seien nur mal die Cheburaska Köpfe und Wurfjigs (Pilker) aus Wolfram erwähnt. Die fast doppelte Dichte des Wolframs, gegenüber dem Blei, bietet schon enorme Vorteile. Außer eben dem hohen Preis.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und alle decken sich erstmal mit Blei ein und verwenden das noch.
> Ob da Kontrollen auf einmal mehr werden, bezweifle ich.
> Tungsten ist preislich einfach keine Alternative.
> Ob das je günstiger wird.
> Soll ja zudem in der Herstellung/Gewinnung auch nicht ohne sein.


Mit geschickter Vorratshaltung und Übergangsfristen werden wir älteren Angler das recht gelassen betrachten dürfen. 

Ich zehre ja heute noch von Glühbirnenbeständen, die eigentlich längst verboten wären.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Februar 2021)

Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Bleigeschosse auf den Schlachtfeldern des 17. - 19. Jahrhunderts im Erdboden liegen, erscheint ein Verbot von Angelbleien als absolut lächerlich! 

So eine gleiche Bleikonzentration aus abgerissenen Montagen gibt's doch in keinem Gewässer, was ein Verbot rechtfertigen würde!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Februar 2021)

Auch bei diesem angedachten / wohl auch anstehenden Verbot lässt sich wieder nur eines sagen: _"Sorgt für tatsächlich praktikable und akzeptable Alternativen und holt die Leute mit euren Ideen ab, anstatt immer bloß mit dem Verbotsknüppel oder zur Not mit irgendeiner "Verbotssteuer" ums Eck zu kommen."_

Das so etwas oftmals nicht einmal mehr in Betracht gezogen wird, dass sollte einem eigentlich schon zu denken geben.
Aber was soll's, den Leuten scheint es so ja zu gefallen. Nur leider verkaufen sie meine persönliche Freiheit dabei gleich mit. 

Nachtrag:
Was irgendwelche gegenwärtige oder aber zukünftige Kriegsmunition anbelangt, ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf das GO von Krampf-Knarrenbauer. Dann stehen uns neben ökozertifizierter Munition sicherlich auch bald Fregatten, die unter dem _"Green Shipping" _Label besonders umweltschonend ins Gefecht ziehen, ins Haus. Am Ende gewinnen wir einen etwaigen Krieg, weil sich die Gegner totgelacht oder aber Mitleid mit uns haben.


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

Die Bürokraten da oben in Brüssel sollen erstmal an die ganzen Hausfrauen mit ihren bleihaltigen Gardinenschnüren gehen!!!! Meine Meinung!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Was irgendwelche gegenwärtige oder aber zukünftige Kriegsmunition anbelangt, ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf das GO von Krampf-Knarrenbauer. Dann stehen uns neben ökozertifizierter Munition sicherlich auch bald


Da Argument mit dem ökoschonenden und nachsorgungsfreien Töten gabs doch schon mal - mit den Neutronenbomben, als Uncle Sam die gerne auch hier verkaufen wollte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Bleigeschosse auf den Schlachtfeldern des 17. - 19. Jahrhunderts im Erdboden liegen, erscheint ein Verbot von Angelbleien als absolut lächerlich!
> 
> So eine gleiche Bleikonzentration aus abgerissenen Montagen gibt's doch in keinem Gewässer, was ein Verbot rechtfertigen würde!


Auch vorher schon, legendär ist die große Entscheidungsschlacht in Neustadt am Rübenberge 1626 mit 15 tägigen Dauerfeuer, wo man heute noch aus dem ganzen Gebiet eine Sondermülldeponie machen müsste. Hat aber damals und auch später niemanden interessiert.
Genauso wie Frau Merkel als Umweltministerin Nds. die Asse mit allerlei seltenem Müll hat vollkippen lassen, der nun seit Jahrzehnten in Trinkwasser und Grundwasser sein Unwesen treibt, und so richtig wird das weder wahrgenommen noch interessiert das.
Alleine die mehr als 13000 Tonnen Uran aus dem marokkanischen Kunstdünger mit nun immer vollständiger in Bioaktive Lösung übergehend ist ja nicht wirklich bedeutsam.
Aber wenn der deutsche Angler ein Tütchen Bleikugeln in groben gebundenen Kugeln verlieren könnte, dann ist Terra in Not und allerhöchste Gefahr droht!

Ich bin auch für praktikable Alternativen, alleine schon weil der sich manchmal bei zuviel Dauerfeuchtigkeit beim Abtrocken in Luft sich ergebende weiße Bleibelag nicht zu den gesunden Faktoren beim Rumgrabbeln mit den GuFis gehört, genau wie blöde unschöne schmierige Weichmacher von dem Wabbelglibberzeugs.
Hierbei ist technischer Fortschritt möglich, von mir aus auch gerne konzertiert.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (11. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Bleigeschosse auf den Schlachtfeldern des 17. - 19. Jahrhunderts im Erdboden liegen, erscheint ein Verbot von Angelbleien als absolut lächerlich!
> 
> So eine gleiche Bleikonzentration aus abgerissenen Montagen gibt's doch in keinem Gewässer, was ein Verbot rechtfertigen würde!



Hallo,
Doch .....so eine Bleikonzentration gibt es in vielen Gewässern !!!!
Allerdings sind keine, oder keine erkannten Schädigungen bekannt geworden.
Also werden auch keine Verbote ausgesprochen, anderenfalls müßten diese Seen vom Bleischrott gesäubert werden, und das ist den Gemeinden und Städten einfach zu teuer. !!!
Nur ein Beispiel:
Der Krickenbecker See in Nettetal (NRW).........in diesem See haben wir vor 50 Jahren schon Beutel weise Munition aus dem 2 Weltkrieg ertaucht und gesammelt, und das in einem abgesperrten Naturfreibad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In diesem See liegen noch " Tonnen " an alter Munition. Und das interessiert überhaupt niemand.
Seinerzeit ist uns die Munition abgenommen worden, und dieser Vorfall wurde der Stadt gemeldet..........passiert ist überhaupt nichts, es wird dort noch immer geschwommen und geangelt.
Gieße selber Jigköpfe,DS- Bleie usw......und Ersetze "1 Drittel" des Bleis mit Zinn.............spart Blei,  der Jigkopf wird härter und hat sogut wie keinen Abrieb mehr.
Dies ist ein kleiner Beitrag für die Umwelt.
Gruß
Willi


----------



## Casso (11. Februar 2021)

Diesen Einwand gab es an anderen Stellen doch relativ regelmäßig. Von daher verwundert mich diese Meldung nicht wirklich. Ich finde dass der Grundgedanke an sich kein schlechter ist. Die ganzen Statements der ECHA zu lesen ähnelt dem Gefühl das ich habe, wenn ich mir Meldungen der PETA durchlese. Mir fehlt hier der umweltschützende Ton. Viel mehr kommt es mir so vor als wolle man nur Forderungen stellen, Drohungen aussprechen und dass unter´m Strich um ganz andere Werte geht. Finanzielle Werte. Auch keine Überraschung. 

Auch wenn ich dem Bleiersatz gegenüber nicht abgeneigt bin so finde ich, dass es deutlich größere Baustellen gibt die man in puncto Umweltschutz als erstes abarbeiten sollte. Und dazu gehört ganz sicher nicht das anglerische Blei das hin und wieder mal abreißt.


----------



## smithie (12. Februar 2021)

Mein Anorganik-Professor hat uns zu Blei gelehrt, dass er es auch bedenkenlos schlucken würde, weil die Oberfläche passiviert (oxidiert) und damit inert ist.

Da gibt's aber mit Sicherheit nun Studien die belegen, dass für den Stoffwechsel der Wassertiere mittlerweile (durch den Klimawandel?) Blei tödlich ist!

Wieder ein Grund mehr nach Norwegen oder Kanada auszuwandern (spätestens, wenn Habeck Kanzler ist).


----------



## angler1996 (12. Februar 2021)

Casso schrieb:


> Diesen Einwand gab es an anderen Stellen doch relativ regelmäßig. Von daher verwundert mich diese Meldung nicht wirklich. Ich finde dass der Grundgedanke an sich kein schlechter ist. Die ganzen Statements der ECHA zu lesen ähnelt dem Gefühl das ich habe, wenn ich mir Meldungen der PETA durchlese. Mir fehlt hier der umweltschützende Ton. Viel mehr kommt es mir so vor als wolle man nur Forderungen stellen, Drohungen aussprechen und dass unter´m Strich um ganz andere Werte geht. Finanzielle Werte. Auch keine Überraschung.
> 
> Auch wenn ich dem Bleiersatz gegenüber nicht abgeneigt bin so finde ich, dass es deutlich größere Baustellen gibt die man in puncto Umweltschutz als erstes abarbeiten sollte. Und dazu gehört ganz sicher nicht das anglerische Blei das hin und wieder mal abreißt.


Die Baustellen größer als das Blei der Angler gibt es unbestritten.
Nur hier vermutet man schnelle Erfolge im Kampf gegen die Umweltverschmutzung . Man muss seinem Wahlvolk ja was bieten.
Und wer ist dafür besser geeignet als ein loser Haufen ohne brauchbare Lobby ??


----------



## til (12. Februar 2021)

Ich find's richtig. Je nach Situation kann man ja wohl die verschiedensten Ersatzmaterialien verwenden, muss nicht immer das teure Wolfram sein: Stein, Messing, etc.


----------



## smithie (12. Februar 2021)

Auf den Stein-Jigkopf bin ich gespannt...


----------



## angler1996 (12. Februar 2021)

til schrieb:


> Ich find's richtig. Je nach Situation kann man ja wohl die verschiedensten Ersatzmaterialien verwenden, muss nicht immer das teure Wolfram sein: Stein, Messing, etc.


damit das nicht falsch ankommt
Ich bin mal grundsätzlich der Meinung , dass wir viel zu viel Gelumpe aller Art in die Umwelt absondern auf jedwedem Weg!
Und wenn es einen vernünftigen und bezahlbaren Ausweg z.B. zum Diesel gibt , dann melde ich  mich freiwillig.
Oder Blei- sicher kann man über Durchmesser nachdenken, wo das Zeug in die Nahrungskette gerät, ich will auch nicht unbedingt auf Schrotkugeln kauen und man muss es  nicht für Abreismontagen verwenden - das ist Alles richtig - nur es wird um Umweltfragen nicht mehr sachlich gesprochen sondern "Glaubenskrieg" geführt und jeder will der größte Schützer sein und da bin ich raus aus dem Thema. Glaubenskriege sind nicht meins.
Nur- was soll Blei ersetzen? das Periodensystem gibt dazu nicht viel her- Gold wäre extrem praktisch;-))
Gruß A.


----------



## trawar (12. Februar 2021)

Schaut mal hier, da sich einer schon seine Gedanken gemacht und hat alternativen entworfen.





__





						Stahljigs.at - Startseite
					

Jigs mit Stahlkopf und Sollbruchstellen - zur Schonung von Umwelt und Geldboerse




					stahljigs.at


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2021)

Der DAFV hat eine Stellungnahme zum Thema veröffentlicht:








						Verwendung von Blei beim Angeln - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Die Europäische Chemikalienagentur (ECHA) diskutiert bereits seit Juli 2019 über die Risiken bei der Verwendung von Blei im Rahmen Freizeitfischerei B...




					www.dafv.de


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Februar 2021)

...


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren mal so "dänische Bleialternativen" gekauft. Sehen aus, wie Stabbleie, sind aber Stahlröhren mit irgend einer mineralischen Füllung. 60 gr. - und gut 3,5 x volumiger als Blei. Im Stillgewässer, oder extrem trägen Fließgewässern haut das gut hin. Aber sobald es zieht, gehen die auf Reisen. Für rollende Köder, oder das Hölzeln mag das ja angehen, aber für den reinen Grundangelbetrieb ist es das nichts.

Wolfram wird in der Tat am Fluss teuer und so wirkliche Ausweichgewichte sind da noch nicht präsent. Also bleibe ich b.a.w. beim Plumbum, wo meine Lagerbestände nicht klein sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2021)

hahahaha  alles Hamster hier!

Was schließen wir daraus? ich z.B. habe (vorsichtig geschätzt) 10-100mal soviel gekauft wie ich gebraucht hätte oder verlieren tue., die letzten beiden Jahre eher 20kg auf max. 100g Verlust.

Und da scheine ich lange nicht der einzige zu sein , seitdem das Bleiverbot wie ein windiger Damokles rumschwebt, kaufe ich eben Blei auf Vorrat, und wenn der Paketbote sich dabei einen Ast hebt; bzw. lieber gleich mit der Sackkarre kommt.
Also, wenn jemand nach Bleiverkauf den Bleiverbrauch der Angler bestimmen will oder tat, dann liegt der bestimmt um 10er Potenzen daneben.
Was evtl. Stein des Anstoßes gewesen sein könnte, aber die dümmsten anzunehmenden Bürokraten sollten eigentlich bis 4 zählen können und zu verstehen können versuchen, dass ein unsinniges heraufbeschworenes Bleiverbot nur zu einem führt: Zu noch viel mehr Blei kaufen, Blei hamstern und alles irgendwo recyclen, wo nur geht.
Danach werden wahrscheinlich auf den Straßen die Autos entwuchtet  und die Dachnähte abgedeckt etc. etc.
Denn bislang ist Blei zum Angeln bei vielen Methoden unverzichtbar.


----------



## StahljigErich (12. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> seitdem das Bleiverbot wie ein windiger Damokles rumschwebt, kaufe ich eben Blei auf Vorrat


Ich glaube, ich habe es nicht verstanden: Was bringt dir das Hamstern von Blei, wenn du es bald nicht mehr verwenden darfst bzw. Gefahr läufst, die Lizenz zu verlieren, wenn du es trotzdem verwendest?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2021)

1) rechtlich: Verkaufsverbot heißt nicht Verwendungsverbot, wie bei den Glühbirnen etc.
Du schmeißt da in deinen Suppentopf zusammen, was so nicht recht passt.

2) praktikabel: Falls es irgendwann mal zu einem Verwendungsverbot käme, wer will das wie und wie aufwendig kontrollieren, was da am Faden hängt? Chemisches Labor im Rucksack? Ob die Fischereiaufseher so rasend viel Bock hätten auf Bleijagd zu gehen, zumal sie allermeist ja auch noch selber Angler sind?

3) Ausübungsrechte: Ich sehe das ziemlich gelassen mit der Bleinutzung, solange es eben keine wirkliche Alternative gibt, denn damit werden viel tiefgreifendere Rechte angerührt.

Angemalte/korrosionsgeschützte Gewichte und Köpfe mag ich eh lieber, bei Jigs und größeren Grundbleien geht das.
Immerhin, bei Jigköpfen könnte sich ja weiteres bewegen 

Ich fahre auch weiter Diesel, weil ich, wenn ich denn fahre, weit fahre, aber ansonsten im Stadt-Nahbereich eben Fahrrad.


----------



## UMueller (12. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danach werden wahrscheinlich auf den Straßen die Autos entwuchtet  und die Dachnähte abgedeckt etc. et


Zum auswuchten der Reifen wird aber kein Blei mehr verwendet. Jedenfalls nicht mehr bei meinem Reifenhändler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Februar 2021)

Was nehmen die jetzt dafür ?


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe es nicht verstanden: Was bringt dir das Hamstern von Blei, wenn du es bald nicht mehr verwenden darfst bzw. Gefahr läufst, die Lizenz zu verlieren, wenn du es trotzdem verwendest?


Bis sich alle Stadien von der jetzigen Verbotsempfehlung über ein Handels- und Herstellungsverbot, ein Importverbot aus Nicht-EU-Ländern, bis hin zum endgültigen Benutzungsverbot entwickelt haben, bin ich 90, so ich das noch erlebe. Und wenn und ich dann noch Blei habe, werde ich es auch dann noch benutzen. Denn im dem Alter ist mir das sch...egal.


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was nehmen die jetzt dafür ?







__





						Reifentechnik: Auswuchtgewichte – Welche Materialien sind erlaubt? –
					






					blog.rp-tools.com
				




interessant zu sehen, was die EU 2002! als sehr wichtig erachtete.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## StahljigErich (13. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 1) rechtlich: Verkaufsverbot heißt nicht Verwendungsverbot, wie bei den Glühbirnen etc.
> Du schmeißt da in deinen Suppentopf zusammen, was so nicht recht passt.


Aber die ECHA schlägt doch vor, den Verkauf UND die Verwendung von Blei in Angelgewichten und -ködern zu verbieten? Siehe Newsmeldung oben.

Falls es überhaupt jemals dazukommt, wird es noch dauern. Nach meiner Einschätzung braucht man aber deswegen nicht zu hamstern, weil die Firmen werden Bleigewichte verkaufen so lange es irgendwie geht, weil daran können sie verdienen, ohne etwas investieren zu müssen.

Zu Kontrolle:
Ich denke ein geschultes Auge kann ganz gut auch ohne chemische Analyse einschätzen, was da an der Angel hängt. Und wenn der Kontrollor - ohne Analyse - gezielt nachfragt, müsste man ihn anlügen. Ich glaube alleine das ist für viele nicht attraktiv.

@Andal
Apropos Glühbirnen: Ist zwar hier offtopic, aber kurz möchte ich die Frage stellen, welchen Vorteil du durch die Verwendung von Glühbirnen hast? Die brauchen ca. 7x mehr Strom als LED, du hast also wesentlich höhere Stromkosten. Der höhere Anschaffungspreis der LED amortisiert sich dadurch relativ rasch und auch durch die längere Lebensdauer.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Apropos Glühbirnen: Ist zwar hier offtopic, aber kurz möchte ich die Frage stellen, welchen Vorteil du durch die Verwendung von Glühbirnen hast? Die brauchen ca. 7x mehr Strom als LED, du hast also wesentlich höhere Stromkosten. Der höhere Anschaffungspreis der LED amortisiert sich dadurch relativ rasch und auch durch die längere Lebensdauer.



Den Vorteil und Einsparungsmöglichkeiten bei LED Beleuchtung hab ich schon früh erkannt und damals gern umgerüstet. ABER es geht mir die Hutschnur wenn ich heute sehe, dass gefühlt 90% der im Handel angebotenen Zimmerlampen mit fest verlöteten Einweg LED's ausgerüstet sind, da heisst es bei Ausfall nicht "Wechsel mal die Birne", nein, da darfst dich dann über ein neues Lampendesign gedanken machen, weil dieselbe wirste auch nur selten wiederbekommen..... Installations und Müll-Aufwand ist auch Suuuper Umwelt und Geldbeutel schonend, perfekte neue grüne Welt  

Sorry, fürs Offtopic Mitsurfen, das hat gerade emotionen in mir geweckt   

Bezüglich Blei denke ich nicht, dass ein Kontrolleur einfach auf Nachfragen mir dann Lügen unterstellen könnte, die meisten Menschen könnte doch garnicht Blei oder die Alternativstoffe unterscheiden und wüßten es einfach nicht. Denke auch, wenn es zu einem Verbot kommt, wird es "nur" ein Verkaufsverbot, alles andere macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2021)

Eigentlich bin ich schon dafür - aber ich habe ja auch ne viertel Tonne Letternmetall und gut 50 Formen gebunkert und das muss noch weg.. .


----------



## Seele (13. Februar 2021)

Selbst wenn es kommt kann man immer noch zinn gießen.ist bei größeren Blei zwar teuer, aber die Formen muss man wenigstens nicht weg werfen


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es kommt kann man immer noch zinn gießen.ist bei größeren Blei zwar teuer, aber die Formen muss man wenigstens nicht weg werfen


Im kleinen Privat ist das ja okay, aber die Industrie wird ungerne Maschinen und Formen kostenintensiv umrüsten um dann zu sehen, dass die Konkurrenz munter weitermacht, deshalb wird man um Verbote, am besten in China  ,  nicht herumkommen. Ich sehe aber nicht, dass der Alt Bestand bei den Endnutzern verboten gehört.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Apropos Glühbirnen: Ist zwar hier offtopic, aber kurz möchte ich die Frage stellen, welchen Vorteil du durch die Verwendung von Glühbirnen hast? Die brauchen ca. 7x mehr Strom als LED, du hast also wesentlich höhere Stromkosten. Der höhere Anschaffungspreis der LED amortisiert sich dadurch relativ rasch und auch durch die längere Lebensdauer.


Wo ich diese Teile noch habe und extensive Anwendungen wie ein Kellerlicht oder ein Ferienhaus betreibe, dann brauche ich die auf.
Außerdem sind die LED-Lampen entweder arrrschteuer (Osram) oder zu billig bzw. gezielt obsolet gemacht, das mindert die Kostenrechnung ganz gewaltig.
Schon seltsam, dass man nun auf das geringst mögliche Ein&Ausschalten noch mehr als bei einer Glühbirne achten muss, obwohl das davor eigentlich verschleißfreie Elektronik sein sollte, aber da steckt wieder die best geplanteste Obsoleszenz drin. @Tikey0815 schrieb dazu schon.
Leider sind die Chinausen auf dem globalen Markt noch nicht wirklich frei u. selbstständig; aber das geht auch vorbei.
Dann hat man gewisse Farbprobleme wegen dem schmalen Spektrum der LED, das ist öfter auch blöde.

Bei mir im ganzen Haus hat sich die Umrüstung für die dunkle Zeit schon mit reichelt-LED-Leuchtern schnell gelohnt, wenn Standardbeleuchtung an zum bewegen nur noch das verbraucht, was vorher in einem Zimmer in einer 100W Funzel verbrazzt wurde, welche alleine immer noch Schummerlicht in einem großen Raum machte.
Die gut gewählte LED-Lichtfarbe und die immense umgesetzte Helligkeit schafft es sogar gut, dem Winterblues beizukommen, was vorher etwa 2x beste Halogenstrahlerchen zu je min. 150W in einem großen Raum erfordert hat. 8W anstelle 100W bei weißlich-hellerem Licht ist schon eine nette Einsparung.


----------



## Seele (13. Februar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Im kleinen Privat ist das ja okay, aber die Industrie wird ungerne Maschinen und Formen kostenintensiv umrüsten um dann zu sehen, dass die Konkurrenz munter weitermacht, deshalb wird man um Verbote, am besten in China  ,  nicht herumkommen. Ich sehe aber nicht, dass der Alt Bestand bei den Endnutzern verboten gehört.


Ich bin gerührt wenn plötzlich keine 300% sondern nur noch 295% Marge bei den großen Herstellern bei rum kommt....


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Februar 2021)

Die großen Hersteller freuen sich über die Marktbelebung. Spätestens bis 2030 ist Angeln in Europa vollständig bleifrei.


----------



## UMueller (13. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was nehmen die jetzt dafür ?


Weiß ich nicht. Könnte Zinn sein . Nach einer Reifenpanne musste neu ausgewuchtet werden.  Auf meine Bemerkung warum die Gewichte so groß seien wurde mir gesagt das Blei nicht mehr erlaubt wäre. Die Reifenpanne hatte ich 2019.


----------



## Seele (13. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die großen Hersteller freuen sich über die Marktbelebung. Spätestens bis 2030 ist Angeln in Europa vollständig bleifrei.


Oder wenn noch mehr Voll******* die Grünen wählen, gleich ganz verboten.


----------



## Seele (13. Februar 2021)

UMueller schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht. Könnte Zinn sein . Nach einer Reifenpanne musste neu ausgewuchtet werden.  Auf meine Bemerkung warum die Gewichte so groß seien wurde mir gesagt das Blei nicht mehr erlaubt wäre. Die Reifenpanne hatte ich 2019.


In der Regel ist viel Zink dabei. Macht nämlich regelmäßig die Schmelzofen kaputt und frisst sich durch.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Februar 2021)

Neben dem Verbot von Angelblei sind wir darüber hinaus auch von den Verboten für die Jäger betroffen. Vielleicht sogar im Guten, da das Blei die Fischadler schädigt und der Adler einer der wenigen natürlichen Feinde vom Kormoran ist.



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren mal so "dänische Bleialternativen" gekauft. Sehen aus, wie Stabbleie, sind aber Stahlröhren mit irgend einer mineralischen Füllung. 60 gr. - und gut 3,5 x volumiger als Blei. Im Stillgewässer, oder extrem trägen Fließgewässern haut das gut hin. Aber sobald es zieht, gehen die auf Reisen. Für rollende Köder, oder das Hölzeln mag das ja angehen, aber für den reinen Grundangelbetrieb ist es das nichts.


Ich hab mal Stabbleie aus Bewhrungsstahl gebastelt. Die sind in der Strömung brauchbar, aber rosten schnell und machen eine Sauerei, sobald sie nur ein bisschen feucht sind. Wirklich perfekte Alternativen gibt es nicht für alles.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> @Andal
> Apropos Glühbirnen: Ist zwar hier offtopic, aber kurz möchte ich die Frage stellen, welchen Vorteil du durch die Verwendung von Glühbirnen hast? Die brauchen ca. 7x mehr Strom als LED, du hast also wesentlich höhere Stromkosten. Der höhere Anschaffungspreis der LED amortisiert sich dadurch relativ rasch und auch durch die längere Lebensdauer.


Weil ich die Glühbirnen noch habe. Weil sie neuwertig sind, Weil die maximal im Abseitl Verwendung sind, wo sie alle Viertel Jahr für 20 sek. brennen. Bis sich da eine sauteure LED bezahlt gemacht hat, bin ich 125 ... eher unwahrscheinlich.

Wo es sich rentiert, wo das Licht regelmäßig und lang brennt, sind ja LEDs am Werk.


----------



## UMueller (13. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Neben dem Verbot von Angelblei sind wir darüber hinaus auch von den Verboten für die Jäger betroffen. Vielleicht sogar im Guten, da das Blei die Fischadler schädigt und der Adler einer der wenigen natürlichen Feinde vom Kormoran ist.


Ich meine zu wissen das Schrot in der Munition schon seit längerem bleifrei ist. Dazu hatte ich ein Gespräch mit einem Entenjäger vor fast 15 Jahren. Also die Jäger haben längst Alternativen. Wenn du so schreibst  sogar im Guten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich schon dafür - aber ich habe ja auch ne viertel Tonne Letternmetall und gut 50 Formen gebunkert und das muss noch weg.. .


Also da mit dem "noch weg" muss doch gar nicht sein!
Aus natürlichem Geiz und natürlichem Ehrgeiz möglichst wenig in den Wasserbereichen zu verlieren, finde ich total sinnreich.
Einen guten Vorrat zu hause liegen zu haben und wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu verbrauchen, das ist deutlich besser als irgendwie anders herum.

Die senkenden Kunstköder werden bestens angebunden, die Stippklemmbleie wieder abgenommen.
Bei den in fiesen Wassern (insbesondere Steinpackungen) am meisten gefährdeten Grundbleien kann ich mir gut vorstellen, die durch Steine zu ersetzen, das brächte gleich mehrere Vorteile. Oder alte Stahlmuttern eben, auf Steinpackungen ist größer und weniger einsinken meist sogar viel besser zum wieder rauskriegen..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

Sollte Blei innerhalb der EU tatsächlich zum _"Elementum non grata"_ erklärt werden, so müsste auch geklärt werden, bis zu welchem Zeitpunkt der
brave EU-Bürger seine Altbestände noch straffrei abgeben kann. Danach folgten sicherlich Razzien und der unaufhaltsame Absturz in die Kriminalität.

Um akuten Bleivergiftungen entgegenzuwirken, sollte Blei aber wohl tatsächlich kriminalisiert werden. Jeder drittklassige Silvester-Veteran weiß schließlich, wie einfach sich zu Hause daraus etwas gießen lässt. Das als einen möglichen Verbotsgrund zu betrachten driftete allerdings wohl bereits in die Richtung der Verschwörungstheorie.


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Februar 2021)

UMueller schrieb:


> Ich meine zu wissen das Schrot in der Munition schon seit längerem bleifrei ist. Dazu hatte ich ein Gespräch mit einem Entenjäger vor fast 15 Jahren. Also die Jäger haben längst Alternativen. Wenn du so schreibst  sogar im Guten.



hier mal ein durchaus lesenswerter Bericht:  https://www.all4shooters.com/de/jag...er-munition-fakten-wissenschaftliche-studien/

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Um akuten Bleivergiftungen entgegenzuwirken, sollte Blei aber wohl tatsächlich kriminalisiert werden. Jeder drittklassige Silvester-Veteran weiß schließlich, wie einfach sich zu Hause daraus etwas gießen lässt. Das als einen möglichen Verbotsgrund zu betrachten driftete allerdings wohl bereits in die Richtung der Verschwörungstheorie.


Da haben wir es doch, nach aller Entwaffnung verbleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit, alte Musketen durch Gießen von Bleikugeln zu reaktivieren und die Bevölkerung damit zur nächsten Revolution zu bewaffnen, oder gar selbstgebautes zu munitionieren.
Auch entfaltet die Bleikugel in einer Zwille die energetisch beste Wirkung.
Das kann einem Psychopathen ernste Schlafschwierigkeiten machen ...

Also ganz klar, wo das eigentlich hinzielt und was an groben "Bleivergiftungen" befürchtet wird.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Februar 2021)

Hat überhaupt jemand Zweifel, dass das Bleiverbot so kommen wird, wie es hier beschrieben wird?
Es gibt wohl fast keine Anglerverbände, die einschreiten möchten und die Industrie scheint es auch hinzunehmen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Februar 2021)

Moin: Verwundert bin ich nur das es jetzt wieder auf den Tisch kommt Dänemark hat das soweit ich weiß schon 2002 eingeführt Inclusive alternativen zum Blei .


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich weiss jetzt gar nicht, ob ich mich im hinteren Teil des ehemals elterlichen Gartens noch aufhalten kann. Was haben wir da mit dem Luftgewehr rumgeschossen.
Ab dem 7. Lebensjahr mit Kumpels. Später auch mit dem Kleinkaliber und dann auch noch mit Vorderladern und selbstgegossenen Bleikugeln. Ich denke mal, grob geschätzt, auf 500 Quadratmeter kommen da bestimmt so 200 Kilo Blei (ein Teil der Geschosse hat den Garten auch verlassen).  Krank ist da keiner geworden.
Ich denke mal, das gefährliche am Blei waren da früher die Beimischungen beim Kraftstoff und kaum das Blei in Reinform  wie Geschosse oder auch Angelblei.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (14. Februar 2021)

Bin für ein absolutes und sofortiges Bleiverbot. Dann geht die Welt erst ein Jahr später unter.


----------



## Guinst (14. Februar 2021)

Oh man, einige haben eine sehr interessante Weltsicht ...
Klar ist ein abgerissener Jigkopf oder ein verlorenes Schrotblei nicht gleich eine Naturkatastrophe.
Es ist aber auch klar, dass Blei ein prinzipiell giftiger Stoff ist.
Es kann doch deshalb nicht gegen unsere Interessen sein, wenn dieser Stoff verboten wird?
Klar, manches wird vielleicht schwieriger, manches teurer, aber Fische fangen wird immer noch mit allen möglichen Methoden möglich sein.
Ich vermute ja, dass es mit den anglerischen Alternativen gar nicht so schlimm wird. Wenn praktisch die gesamte Industrie gezwungen wird sich umzustellen werden dabei auch bezahlbare und nutzbare Ersatzprodukte entstehen.


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Oh man, einige haben eine sehr interessante Weltsicht ...
> Klar ist ein abgerissener Jigkopf oder ein verlorenes Schrotblei nicht gleich eine Naturkatastrophe.
> Es ist aber auch klar, dass Blei ein prinzipiell giftiger Stoff ist.
> Es kann doch deshalb nicht gegen unsere Interessen sein, wenn dieser Stoff verboten wird?
> ...


Man wird es sehen. Brüssel tut ja eh, über alle Köpfe hinweg, was es will. Bis der Arzt, oder die Exits kommen.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Februar 2021)

Brüssel tut aber, und das wird leicht vergessen, sehr viel mehr Gutes als Schlechtes... .
Und die Exits kommen, weil die Leute mehr und mehr verblöden..


----------



## Guinst (14. Februar 2021)

Wo du recht hast Andal ...
Aber anders reagieren die 'Großen' wahrscheinlich nicht. Bisschen Tungsten haben ja mittlerweile alle im High End- Japan-, Bass-, Schiessmichtot- Bereich.
Aber eigentlich günstigeres Material alá Stahl oder Messing muss man schon suchen.

Auch wenn in Brüssel vieles falsch läuft. ... man schaue sich nur mal den Verwaltungsapparat an, was man da an Geldern allein beim Personal sparen könnte ...  
ist es prinzipiell positiv, dass da jemand ein bisschen auf die Umwelt (ja, manches ist sicherlich auch quatsch) guckt und Einfluss auf die großen Unternehmen hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Februar 2021)

Umweltschutz ist oberwichtig, keine Frage!

Gut dann mal los, ein Beispiel.
Dazu müsste man erstmal den Rhein zumachen (Sandoz, Bayer, BASF, ...), also die Einleiter komplett verbieten und zu Alternativen zwingen, vorsorglich bis dahin zur Nordsee absperren, denn was sich da so ablagert und ansammelt ....

Hat jemand mal nachgeschaut und nachgerechnet, wieviel Blei alleine da den "Bach" runtergeht pro Sekunde und dann im Jahr?


----------



## StahljigErich (14. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal nachgeschaut und nachgerechnet, wieviel Blei alleine da den "Bach" runtergeht pro Sekunde und dann im Jahr?


Ja.
Hier gibt es Daten für ganz Deutschland:








						Einträge von Nähr- und Schadstoffen in die Oberflächengewässer
					

Einträge von Nähr- und Schadstoffen über Abwassereinleitungen konnten gezielt durch Verbesserungen der Reinigungsleistung der Kläranlagen reduziert werden. Einträge aus Versickerungen, Abschwemmungen, Erosion oder Regenwassereinleitungen bleiben problematisch.




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				



(zweites Diagramm als PDF öffnen)


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Oh man, einige haben eine sehr interessante Weltsicht ...
> Klar ist ein abgerissener Jigkopf oder ein verlorenes Schrotblei nicht gleich eine Naturkatastrophe.
> Es ist aber auch klar, dass Blei ein prinzipiell giftiger Stoff ist.
> Es kann doch deshalb nicht gegen unsere Interessen sein, wenn dieser Stoff verboten wird?
> ...


wenn ich akzeptiere , dass alles was das Angeln nicht absolut unmöglich macht in ein Verbot gegossen wird, wird es bald recht einsam am Wasser sein.
Da sitzt der Grüen und freut sich über seinen Erfolg


----------



## Guinst (14. Februar 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn ich akzeptiere , dass alles was das Angeln nicht absolut unmöglich macht in ein Verbot gegossen wird, wird es bald recht einsam am Wasser sein.
> Da sitzt der Grüen und freut sich über seinen Erfolg


Wenn die Angler nicht akzeptieren können, dass sie über kurz oder lang nicht mehr mit Blei, und Weichmacher enthaltenden Gummiködern angeln dürfen, wird das Angeln eines Tages komplett verboten werden.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Wenn die Angler nicht akzeptieren können, dass sie über kurz oder lang nicht mehr mit Blei, und Weichmacher enthaltenden Gummiködern angeln dürfen, wird das Angeln eines Tages komplett verboten werden.


worauf stützt Du  diese These ? setzt Du Dich dafür ein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Wenn die Angler nicht akzeptieren können, dass sie über kurz oder lang nicht mehr mit Blei, und Weichmacher enthaltenden Gummiködern angeln dürfen, wird das Angeln eines Tages komplett verboten werden.



Glaube ich nicht!
Bisher sind die tatsächlichen Angelgegner gegen das Angeln wegen dem herbeifantasierten Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen, wegen angeblicher Störung von Vögeln oder eben gleich so genannte Tierrechtler.
Denen ist egal womit geangelt wird. Sie wollen das Angen abschaffen - nicht etwa Bleiköpfe oder Gummifische(bei denen es inzwischen übrigens auch reichlich biologisch abbaubare Modelle aus umweltfreundlichem Material gibt!)!


----------



## Guinst (14. Februar 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> worauf stützt Du  diese These ? setzt Du Dich dafür ein?


Natürlich setze ich mich nicht dafür ein!
Es gibt auch keine Evidenzien für diese These.
Aber ich glaube, dass diese Stoffe in Zukunft (für mich irgendwo zwischen 5 und 20 Jahren vorraus) überall im Alltag verboten sein werden.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Angler davon ausgenommen sein werden.

Wenn Angler dann gesammelt auf die Straße gehen mit Plakaten wie z.b. "Gebt das Blei frei!" oder "Nur ein giftiger Gummiköder ist ein guter Gummiköder!" wird das vermutlich gesellschaftlich abgeschmettert.
Wenn die Anglerschaft trotzdem darauf besteht weiterhin damit zu Angeln, ja dann könnte es zum Verbot kommen.


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2021)

Ich hab doch auch keine Antworten auf all diese Fragen ... und wenn, dann stünde da, wie der einsame Rufer...!


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Ja.
> Hier gibt es Daten für ganz Deutschland:
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man sich den Bleieintrag mal genauer anschaut, kommt man schon ins Grübeln... .
Von fast 1000t auf etwas über 200t runtergefahren, aber wir Angler machen fröhlich weiter.
Rhein in NRW: Über 20000 Jahreskarten und wirklich JEDER fischt mit Grundblei oder Jigs - rechnet mal nach, was da zusammen kommt....


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Natürlich setze ich mich nicht dafür ein!
> Es gibt auch keine Evidenzien für diese These.
> Aber ich glaube, dass diese Stoffe in Zukunft (für mich irgendwo zwischen 5 und 20 Jahren vorraus) überall im Alltag verboten sein werden.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Angler davon ausgenommen sein werden.
> ...


Das sehe ich auch, wo man Gift ersetzen kann, soll man dies auch tun.


----------



## Ganerc (14. Februar 2021)

Das Umweltbundesamt und die *ECHA* sollte sich erstmal um die ganzen alten Müllkippen der Gemeinden und Städte kümmern.
Was die ECHA betreibt ist reiner Aktionismus, um ihr Gehalt zu rechtfertigen*.*


----------



## StahljigErich (15. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Rhein in NRW: Über 20000 Jahreskarten und wirklich JEDER fischt mit Grundblei oder Jigs - rechnet mal nach, was da zusammen kommt....


Was schätzt du wieviel abgerissenes Blei da jährlich zusammenkommt, dh zur schon vorhandenen Gesamtmenge dazukommt?
(Ich kann das leider schlecht nachrechnen bzw. die Verhältnisse am Rhein schlecht abschätzen, weil ich fische in der Donau im fernen Österreich)



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Bleieintrag mal genauer anschaut, kommt man schon ins Grübeln... .
> Von fast 1000t auf etwas über 200t runtergefahren, aber wir Angler machen fröhlich weiter.


Mich irritiert das auch:
In vielen Bereichen wird das Blei bewusst reduziert, zB werden die Bleiwasserrohre nach und nach im Zuge von Haussanierungen entfernt. Der Eintrag an gelöstem Blei in Gewässern sinkt dadurch. Wir Angler hingegegen erhöhen jedes Jahr die Gesamtmenge an Blei, die direkt in der Natur (in Gewässern) liegt. Wieviel sich davon löst und Schaden anrichten kann, ist mir nicht bekannt und sei dahingestellt. Weniger wird es jedenfalls nicht werden.

Ich bin gegen ein generelles Bleiverbot, weil es in einigen Angelbereichen keinen adequaten Ersatz für Blei gibt, aber ich bin für einen freiwilligen Verzicht in Angelbereichen, in denen viel Blei abgerissen wird und die Verwendung von Alternativen praktikabel ist. Eben zB beim Grund- und Jigangeln in großen Flüssen. Verbunden mit der Hoffnung, dass durch die stark reduzierte Gesamtmenge auch das generelle Verbot abgewendet werden kann, weil es als Thema für die Politik zu unbedeutend wird.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Was schätzt du wieviel abgerissenes Blei da jährlich zusammenkommt, dh zur schon vorhandenen Gesamtmenge dazukommt?


Na ja - 100gr Bleie sind der Standard.
Mal reisst man garnix ab - mal 6 Stücke.
Wenn jeder Karteninhaber im Jahr nur 6x fischen geht und im Mittel dabei jeweils 2 Gewichte abreisst...
Beim Jiggen sind 12-25gr normal und man verliert deutlich mehr... .
Die Gesamtmenge ist enorm!


----------



## StahljigErich (15. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - 100gr Bleie sind der Standard.
> Wenn jeder Karteninhaber im Jahr nur 6x fischen geht und im Mittel dabei jeweils 2 Gewichte abreisst...


Danke für deine Schätzung.
Das wären dann hochgerechnet fürs Grundangeln cirka: 20.000 Angler x 6 Sessions x 2 Abrisse x 0,1kg = 24.000kg = 24 Tonnen
Also kommen durch das Grundangeln geschätzt ca. 24 Tonnen Blei pro Jahr zur schon im Rhein liegenden Menge neu dazu.

Hätte jemand eine Schätzung fürs Jiggen?
20.000 Angler x *?* Sessions x *?* Abrisse x 18g (durchschnittlich) = ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Februar 2021)

Ist doch schon mal ein guter Wirtschaftsfaktor um das Angeln nicht ganz zu verbieten, man bedenke die restliche Ausrüstung...

...


----------



## Ganerc (15. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja - 100gr Bleie sind der Standard.
> Mal reisst man garnix ab - mal 6 Stücke.
> Wenn jeder Karteninhaber im Jahr nur 6x fischen geht und im Mittel dabei jeweils 2 Gewichte abreisst...
> Beim Jiggen sind 12-25gr normal und man verliert deutlich mehr... .
> Die Gesamtmenge ist enorm!


2020 freifließende Donau ca 10 mal  auf Grund  gefischt. 1 Abriss 40 g   Schwere Bleie ü.80g verliere ich fast nie  15x Jiggen 2 Verluste 12g+ 18g


----------



## Tobias85 (16. Februar 2021)

Ich kann hier so einige Aussagen nicht nachvollziehen. Früher wollte niemand Fisch aus den großen Flüssen essen, weil die so abartig stark belastet waren mit Schadstoffen jeglicher Art. Dann kamen gesetzliche Regelungen dazu, das Wasser wurde deutlich besser und auch die Unterwasserfauna hat davon massiv profitiert, die Angler jubeln im Nachhinein, keiner wünscht sich diese Zeit zurück. Plastikmüll: Irgendjemand hier, der sich freut, wenn andere Angler ihre Madendosen und Tauwurmboxen mal wieder ins Gebüsch geworfen haben? Oder wenn nach dem Wochenende überall PET-Flaschen an Promenade oder Badesee rumliegen? Wohl kaum, dabei ist Plastik selbst gar nicht giftig, es adsorbiert nämlich nur die ohnehin vorhandenen organischen Schadstoffe und konzentriert sie dadurch auf engstem Raum.

Aber beim Blei, das tatsächlich hochtoxisch für alle Organismen ist und für das es tatsächlich inzwischen Alternativen für fast alle Bereiche gibt, da wehren wir uns mit Händen und Füßen dagegen, weil das haben wir schon immer so gemacht? Warum? Gerne wird auch auf die restlichen Bereiche verwiesen, wo Blei noch verwendet wird, aber kaum jemand verweist auf die vielen Bereiche, wo es - gesetzlich geregelt oder sogar freiwillig - schon lange verbannt ist. Es wird auf Anti-Angler-Ideologien verwiesen und dabei oft völlig außer Acht gelassen, dass die angeführten Ideologen nur einen kleinen Teil der Entscheidungsträger ausmachen. Und ebenso die Tatsache, dass die Minimierung der Bleieinträge in unsere Umwelt rein sachlich betrachtet das sinnvollste und in unser aller Interesse ist, da kann man eigentlich gar nicht gegen argumentieren. Darum halten sich wohl auch die Verbände und Hersteller zurück: Außer "Wir wollen weiter Blei verwenden, weil es am bequemsten und billigsten ist" könnten die auch nicht viel an Argumenten Vorbringen.


Natürlich müssen wir uns nach dem Bleiverbot (und da wird wohl kein Weg dran vorbei gehen) umstellen, aber dafür gibt es eben schon erste Lösungen, die in vielen Ländern ja auch schon erfolgreich umgesetzt werden. Und spätestens wenn das Verbot beschlossen wird, wird die Industrie sich zügig nach weiteren Legierungen umschauen, die sich alternativ nutzen lassen. Und wenn die dann 20% mehr Volumen haben: So what? Davon geht die Welt auch nicht unter. Und da Geiz ja bekanntlich geil ist, werden sich auch unter den Alternativen schnell die günstigsten und praktikabelsten Materialien durchsetzen, während die teuren Alternativen mit der Zeit wohl eher vom Markt verschwinden werden.

Ich breche mir auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich mir eingestehe, dass unsere bisherige Bleiverwendung eher nicht so gut für die Umwelt ist und man da sinnvollerweise was dran ändern sollte. Ich sehe mich auf jeden Fall schon länger nach Alternativen um und werde diese auch zunehmend einsetzen.

just my 2 cent


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Auch alles eine Frage des Geldes. Wenn ich es mir locker flockig leisten kann, mal eben einen 50er am Tag an Wolfram im Rhein zu parken, dann gebe ich euch allen Recht. Aber wenn man zwangsläufig unfröhlich wird, weil man wieder mal für einen 5er Blei gelassen hat, schaut es gleich wieder anders aus. Und es gibt genügend Angler, die sich ihr Anglersein mühsam zusammensparen müssen!


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Auch alles eine Frage des Geldes. Wenn ich es mir locker flockig leisten kann, mal eben einen 50er am Tag an Wolfram im Rhein zu parken, dann gebe ich euch allen Recht. Aber wenn man zwangsläufig unfröhlich wird, weil man wieder mal für einen 5er Blei gelassen hat, schaut es gleich wieder anders aus. Und es gibt genügend Angler, die sich ihr Anglersein mühsam zusammensparen müssen!


Das ist schon richtig, aber ich denke, wenns soweit kommt werden wohl bald erschwingliche Alternativen auf den Markt schießen, neue Geschäftsfelder sich auftun, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2021)

Das größte Ersetzbarkeitsproblem liegt bei den kleinen Bleien, den Klemmbleien, Oliven, Tropfen, Torpillebleien, im Bereich <=6g, und da kommt es beim Fischen sehr auf die Kompaktheit und Kleinheit an, aber auch auf die einfache Formung und Nachformung, auch am Wasser.
Die offene Frage, was kann man da ersetzen und besser machen, eine wirkliche Alternative?

Wenn ich die Hochrechnungen lese, was Leute da in einen großen Strom an Grundbleien schmeißen und dann versenken und drinlassen, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, nebenbei ist da ja auch noch recht teuer.
Aber angebohrte Kieselsteine oder (Schrott-)Stahlmuttern z.B. wären eine mehrmals bessere Alternative, da es zudem bei größeren Gewichtsstücken weniger Abrisse auf den Steinpackungen gibt, als mit den in die Spalten plumsenden Bleie, das sind ja regelrechte Spaltensucher. Fertige Betonkugeln oder -fladen mit Öse wären schon nett ...
Somit weniger Abrisse, was auch mehr Angelzeit und Angelfreude bedeutet.
Wer Rattenfallen beim Feedern weit raus in den Strom schleudern will, der braucht um kompakte Bleie keinen sonderlichen Aufwand treiben.

Mit Jigs habe ich das mit den fiesen Steinen und eben die Hauptbleiabrisssammler ein Stück durch, da ich 23er GuFis nicht drinnen lassen wollte, dabei klappt das nun passend sehr gut, notfalls das Blei am Bleikopf zwischen Steinen eingeklemmt durch die Spalten hindurch zu verformen, die Steine bewegen oder Haken aufbiegen. Die tollen Schnüre dafür gibt es zum Glück inzwischen, die passenden Rollen gibt es schon lange.
Nur mieses altes Wurzelholz in anderen Wassern ist letztes Jahr noch einmal ein Problem gewesen, da der Haken dort tiefer eindringen kann.
Aber auch da probiere u. verbessere ich weiter, letzlich ist nur den Haken drinlassen eben nur Stahl und kein Blei.
Meine gesamten Abrisse von Bleihaltigem Zeugs im letzten Jahr kann ich gut an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## StahljigErich (16. Februar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Und ebenso die Tatsache, dass die Minimierung der Bleieinträge in unsere Umwelt rein sachlich betrachtet das sinnvollste und in unser aller Interesse ist, da kann man eigentlich gar nicht gegen argumentieren. Darum halten sich wohl auch die Verbände und Hersteller zurück: Außer "Wir wollen weiter Blei verwenden, weil es am bequemsten und billigsten ist" könnten die auch nicht viel an Argumenten Vorbringen.


Ich bin grundsätzlich deiner Meinung, dass man das Blei reduzieren soll, aber so einfach ist es mit den Argumenten meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.
Ich fische seit 4 Jahren nur noch mit Stahljigs (Eigenbau), weil einfacher Kohlenstoff-Stahl garantiert ungiftig ist und ich mit Stahlköpfen auch meine Zander fange.
Trotzdem bin ich dafür schon heftig kritisiert worden, mit dem Haupt-Argument, dass die Ökobilanz (Ressourcen- und Energieaufwand) für Gewinnung und Herstellung von Stahl bzw. Stahljigs wesentlich schlechter ist als bei Bleijigs, wodurch die Umwelt auf diesem Wege mehr belastet wird und zugleich eine Giftwirkung von abgerissenen Angelbleien gar nicht nachgewiesen ist oder vernachlässigbar sein soll.
Tungsten soll bzgl. Ökobilanz noch wesentlich schlechter abschneiden, aber ich kenne dazu keine Daten. Vielleicht liest ein Materialexperte mit und kann Auskunft geben. Bei Herstellern habe ich bisher nur gelesen 'Umweltfreundlich weil bleifrei', aber das ist nicht die ganze Öko-Wahrheit.

Und beachten muss man auch, ob und welche Giftwirkung Alternativ-Materialien wie Zink, Zinn etc. haben.



Tikey0815 schrieb:


> aber ich denke, wenns soweit kommt werden wohl bald erschwingliche Alternativen auf den Markt schießen


So einfach sehe ich das Finden von adequaten Alternativen für alle Angelarten nicht, denn Blei hat schon einzigartige Eigenschaften bei zugleich sehr niedrigem Preis.
Eben wie @Nordlichtangler schreibt bei kleinen Klemmbleien, aber auch zB wenn man rel. schwere, aber kompakte Gewichte braucht. Da sind Materialien mit weniger Dichte zu groß oder bieten der Strömung zuviel Angriffsfläche. Und mit Materialien hoher Dichte kann es schnell sehr teuer werden und wie schon gesagt, die Ökobilanz für die Herstellung darf man auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> WHAT IS FLINTKNAPPING? : D. C. Waldorf Flintknapping Web Site, Home of Mound Builder Books and Flint Jack’s Gallery
> 
> 
> D. C. Waldorf Flintknapping Web Site WHAT IS FLINTKNAPPING? - INTRODUCTIONWelcome! You have just become interested in a most fascinating and unique hobby, and certainly the oldest craft known to man. The German word “knapp” can mean to crack, pinch off, or to nibble which perfectly describes the...
> ...


Üben ! deine Vorfahren konnten das doch auch!. sogar ohne Baumarkt


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Februar 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mir ist vor 3 Wochen ein 21 Gramm Blei abgerissen, und das nach " 5 " JAHREN........in Worten " FÜNF JAHRE " !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Und wer verliert schon gerne Blei ?
> Mit sofortiger Wirkung sollte so eine Organisation (ECHA) verboten werden. Und das ohne Übergangsfrist !
> ...


zum einen muß man wie bei allem nicht auf andere zeigen, sondern bei sich selbst anfangen.
zum anderen verwendet man an kriegsschauplätzen eher abgereichertes uran zumindest wenn es panzerbrechend sein soll


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe es nicht verstanden: Was bringt dir das Hamstern von Blei, wenn du es bald nicht mehr verwenden darfst bzw. Gefahr läufst, die Lizenz zu verlieren, wenn du es trotzdem verwendest?


so weit war er noch nicht in seiner kausalkette


----------



## thanatos (16. Februar 2021)

aus meiner Sicht - nur sinnlose Schaumschlägerei - Blei ist kein Zucker und löst sich 
im Wasser nicht auf , Menschen die ihr Leben lang Wasser aus Bleirohrleitungen getrunken haben sind nach meinem Wissen nie daran erkrankt , die Bleibelastung der Gewässer 
kommt allein aus Industrieabwässern in denen das Blei in gelöster Form mit anderen Stoffen eingebracht wird , kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Polarexpedition wo die Menschen gestorben 
sind weil die Konservendosen mit Blei verlötet waren in den Dosen war kein reines Wasser .
Ja beim " Umweltschutz " fängt man immer beim kleinsten an , wie bei Plastemüllvermeidung 
bei den Ohrstäbchen und nicht bei den vergammelten Folien der Spargelbauern usw.
Wenn wir uns immer weiter beugen und alles mit uns machen lassen ist es eh bald aus ,
Denkt mal selber nach und macht euch sachkundig und singt nicht den Wichtigtuern alles nach 
Eendracht maakt Magd


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also da mit dem "noch weg" muss doch gar nicht sein!
> Aus natürlichem Geiz und natürlichem Ehrgeiz möglichst wenig in den Wasserbereichen zu verlieren, finde ich total sinnreich.
> Einen guten Vorrat zu hause liegen zu haben und wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu verbrauchen, das ist deutlich besser als irgendwie anders herum.
> 
> ...


das erzähl mal den leuten , die mit der twister- /gummifischrute  unterwegs in den steinpackungen sind!
 die verteilen nicht nur massig blei, sondern auch jede menge plastik und weichmacher.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Februar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> aus meiner Sicht - nur sinnlose Schaumschlägerei - Blei ist kein Zucker und löst sich
> im Wasser nicht auf , Menschen die ihr Leben lang Wasser aus Bleirohrleitungen getrunken haben sind nach meinem Wissen nie daran erkrankt , die Bleibelastung der Gewässer
> kommt allein aus Industrieabwässern in denen das Blei in gelöster Form mit anderen Stoffen eingebracht wird , kommt mir jetzt nicht mit der Polarexpedition wo die Menschen gestorben
> sind weil die Konservendosen mit Blei verlötet waren in den Dosen war kein reines Wasser .
> ...


nö blei ist tatsächlich kein zucher. aber wer im chemie aufgepasst hat , der weiß , das die weiße oxydschicht   hoch toxisch ist .

du kannst das gerne verharmlosen, ändert nix an den tatsachen


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2021)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wer im chemieaufgepasst hat , der weiß , das die weiße oxydschicht



Wer in Chemie aufgepasst hat, weiß dass Bleioxid nicht weiß ist.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> nö blei ist tatsächlich kein zucher. aber wer im chemie aufgepasst hat , der weiß , das die weiße oxydschicht   hoch toxisch ist .





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer in Chemie aufgepasst hat, weiß dass Bleioxid nicht weiß ist.


Auch der Deutschunterricht ist kein Schaden nicht!

q.e.d.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht!
> Bisher sind die tatsächlichen Angelgegner gegen das Angeln wegen dem herbeifantasierten Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen, wegen angeblicher Störung von Vögeln oder eben gleich so genannte Tierrechtler.
> Denen ist egal womit geangelt wird. Sie wollen das Angen abschaffen - nicht etwa Bleiköpfe oder Gummifische(bei denen es inzwischen übrigens auch reichlich biologisch abbaubare Modelle aus umweltfreundlichem Material gibt!)!


dann angeltdoch damit und lobt nicht jede kellerklitsche hoch, die noch weichmacher benutzt,

das herbeiphantasieren von schmerz bzw meide empfindn  ist ja jetzt aud deinem locus geboren


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2021)

Ich benutze fast nur noch biologisch abbaubare Gummis und Bleiverluste hab ich so gut wie nie.
Hier gibt es keine Steinpackungen, nur Modder.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Auch der Deutschunterricht ist kein Schaden nicht!
> 
> q.e.d.


jep quod erat demonstrandum ! was mich betrifft., pflege ich meine marotten , wie du die deinen


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2021)

Dann brauchst du dich aber nicht wundern wenn dich niemand ernst nimmt.
Schreibweise und Umgangston zeugen von Respekt den anderen Boardies gegenüber.
Wir sind ja hier keine whatsapp Gruppe.


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Cool down @Professor Tinca ... wenn ein Ball so elegant serviert wird, muss ich ihn treten. 

Und wenn ich wen anmache, dann merkt man es viel deutlicher!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2021)

Bin kalt wie Bleioxid.....


----------



## Tobias85 (16. Februar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Blei ist kein Zucker und löst sich
> im Wasser nicht auf , Menschen die ihr Leben lang Wasser aus Bleirohrleitungen getrunken haben sind nach meinem Wissen nie daran erkrankt , die Bleibelastung der Gewässer


Erzähl das dem Mädchen, das aus Unwissen monatelang eine Bleifigur zur Deko in ihrer Wasserkaraffe hatte und dem aus Folge der daraus resultierenden Bleivergiftung beide Beine amputiert werden mussten - den Thread hatten wir hier doch erst vor einigen Wochen. Soviel zum Thema Blei löst sich nicht.


----------



## Frankenstone (16. Februar 2021)

Andal​ 

 
9. Februar 2021
 
 







> hanzz schrieb:
> 
> 
> Und alle decken sich erstmal mit Blei ein und verwenden das noch.
> ...


Mit geschickter Vorratshaltung und Übergangsfristen werden wir älteren Angler das recht gelassen betrachten dürfen. 

Ich zehre ja heute noch von Glühbirnenbeständen, die eigentlich längst verboten wären. 

Jetzt hab ich Dich mal kalt erwischt, Andal  Du hattest mir vor zig Jahren mal eine Bastelanleitung für Tiroler Hölzel vorgeworfen...
Die wäre ja umweltverschmutzend. Ih wo, eben nicht war es das.
Ich darf mal stolz behaupten, dass mir in 35 Jahren nur ca. 10 davon abgerissen sind.
(Ganz einfach, weil ich sie nicht in die Hängerecken werfe. Aber meine Bauanleitung schlecht machen. Hauptsache immer was zum meckern haben.)
Wenn jetzt natürlich jemand denkt in einer Steinpackung wäre so ein Hölz safe, dann werden die gescheiteren Leute spätestens beim 3. Versuch feststellen,
dass das Konzept dort nicht ganz aufgeht.
(Vorerst wieder neu registriert, bin eigentlich aber auch ein alter Hase hier.)


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2021)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Andal​
> 
> 
> 9. Februar 2021
> ...


Ich gratuliere dir zu deinem guten Langzeitgedächtnis - ich kann mich da an nichts erinnern - isch schwör!


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2021)

@ Tobias 85 
War in der Karaffe immer reines Wasser ??? und war die Figur auch immer voll damit
bedeckt ??? bist du dir da sicher ?


----------



## StahljigErich (17. Februar 2021)

Die Geschichte mit Link zum Zeitschrift-Artikel wurde am 28. Dezember 2020 im 'Time to say Goodblei'-Thread gepostet:



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Geschichte hinter dieser Bleivergiftung ist schon echt tragisch, auch ein Fisch ist involviert.
> Daher umso mehr Hochachtung vor dem Kampfeswillen dieses Mädels.
> 
> https://www.welt.de/regionales/nrw/...-ihren-Traum-von-den-Paralympics-kaempft.html


----------



## StahljigErich (17. Februar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ... die Bleibelastung der Gewässer kommt allein aus Industrieabwässern in denen das Blei in gelöster Form mit anderen Stoffen eingebracht wird
> ...Denkt mal selber nach und macht euch sachkundig und singt nicht den Wichtigtuern alles nach


Lt. Umweltbundesamt kommt die Belastung nicht allein aus Industrieabwässern. Siehe:








						Einträge von Nähr- und Schadstoffen in die Oberflächengewässer
					

Einträge von Nähr- und Schadstoffen über Abwassereinleitungen konnten gezielt durch Verbesserungen der Reinigungsleistung der Kläranlagen reduziert werden. Einträge aus Versickerungen, Abschwemmungen, Erosion oder Regenwassereinleitungen bleiben problematisch.




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				



Woher hast du deine Information?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Februar 2021)

Wenn Alternativen kommen werden sich doch alle früher oder später umstellen...
Jetzt den Angler an den Pranger zu stellen ist voll Schwachsinn...
Wer meint momentan mit Blei und Weichmacher die Umwelt zu belasten und sowie auch Fische zu quälen, der soll doch so lange bis es Alternativen gibt doch bitte zu Hause bleiben und aus Sicherheitsgründen seine Papiere bei den Behörden abgeben um nicht in die Versuchung zu kommen...
Sollte dann doch Langeweile aufkommen, kann man sich PETA anschließen und nicht als Angler unter den Anglern alles madig reden und zerschlagen...

Jaja die Angler ......,      machen sich selbst das Leben schwer...Und wenn immer mehr verboten wird, sind es die ersten die dann meckern und rumheulen...


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Lt. Umweltbundesamt kommt die Belastung nicht allein aus Industrieabwässern. Siehe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lese doch mal meinen letzten Satz nochmal !


----------



## Tobias85 (17. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wer meint momentan mit Blei und Weichmacher die Umwelt zu belasten und sowie auch Fische zu quälen, der soll doch so lange bis es Alternativen gibt doch bitte zu Hause bleiben und aus Sicherheitsgründen seine Papiere bei den Behörden abgeben um nicht in die Versuchung zu kommen...
> Sollte dann doch Langeweile aufkommen, kann man sich PETA anschließen und nicht als Angler unter den Anglern alles madig reden und zerschlagen...


Die Alternativen gibt es doch schon seit Jahren 

Und niemand hier hat gefordert, dass jeder von jetzt auf gleich aufhören soll, Blei zu benutzen. Aber dass man sein eigenes Verhalten mit Blick auf die Auswirkungen auf unsere Gewässer (die ja grade uns Anglern wichtig sein sollten) auch mal hinterfragt, das dürfte doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein, oder?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Februar 2021)

Hinterfragen ist ok...
Vorwürfe zu machen geht gar nicht, so lange keine vernünftigen Alternativen/Ersatz da ist...
Tungsten ist bis jetzt nur eine Formverkleinerung für gewisse Dinger bei den Montagen und mehr nicht...Steinzeit ist für mich auch vorbei um Löcher in den Steinen zu bohren ... 
Ich gehe mit der Zeit mit und die Zeit wird es schon richten...
Alles gut mein Jung....


----------



## StahljigErich (17. Februar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Lese doch mal meinen letzten Satz nochmal !


Habe ich gemacht. Im Satz 'Denkt mal selber nach und macht euch sachkundig und singt nicht den Wichtigtuern alles nach' stecken mehrere Informationen. Ich weiß nicht, worauf du genau hinauswillst. Ersuche um Mitteillung, worauf du hinauswillst.


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2021)

ja aber genau das hast du gemacht - eine Stellungnahme von bezahlten 
" Experten " anzuführen , da ist die Rede von Nährstoffen und Schadstoffen .
Schadstoffe - mineralische Öle ,Waschmittel ,ect pp. Schwermetalle gehören mit 
Sicherheit kaum noch dazu seit Kraftstoffe bleifrei sind , zu mindest in geringerm Umfang .
Kläranlagen habe ich schon genug gesehen einige weit ab vom Gewässer in das sie eingeleitet
werden und durch Graben und "Schönungsteichen " mit Fischen geleitet werden aber auch solche die dicht am Gewässer gebaut sind und nur Nachts einleiten .
Was ich in der Industrie an Sauereien gesehen und mitmachen mußte schildere ich hier besser nicht .Aber eigentlich ging es hier ja ums Angelblei .


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hinterfragen ist ok...
> Vorwürfe zu machen geht gar nicht, so lange keine vernünftigen Alternativen/Ersatz da ist...
> Tungsten ist bis jetzt nur eine Formverkleinerung für gewisse Dinger bei den Montagen und mehr nicht...Steinzeit ist für mich auch vorbei um Löcher in den Steinen zu bohren ...
> Ich gehe mit der Zeit mit und die Zeit wird es schon richten...
> Alles gut mein Jung....


Wenn ich mir meinen ökologischen Fussabdruck der letzten Jahrzehnte so ansehe, dann kann ich mir meinen Bleiverbrauch p.A. ohne schlechtes Gewissen ansehen und nebenbei noch lästerliche Beiträge zum Thema verfassen. Alleine der Tatsache geschuldet, dass ich seit 1997 keinen eigenen PKW mehr fahre, weil es auch so geht und viel Geld einspart, kann ich problemlos ein Grundblei anknüpfen.

Geht doch mal in euch und schätzt ehrlich ab, wie viel, respektive wenig es pro Jahr ist, das ihr an gediegenem Blei so lasst!
Glaube kaum, dass unter uns jemand dabei ist, der auch nur annähernd die 1 Kilo Marke reisst.


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn Alternativen kommen werden sich doch alle früher oder später umstellen...
> Jetzt den Angler an den Pranger zu stellen ist voll Schwachsinn...
> Wer meint momentan mit Blei und Weichmacher die Umwelt zu belasten und sowie auch Fische zu quälen, der soll doch so lange bis es Alternativen gibt doch bitte zu Hause bleiben und aus Sicherheitsgründen seine Papiere bei den Behörden abgeben um nicht in die Versuchung zu kommen...
> Sollte dann doch Langeweile aufkommen, kann man sich PETA anschließen und nicht als Angler unter den Anglern alles madig reden und zerschlagen...
> ...


Jep und sie zeigen auch als erstes auf Andere ,wenn es darum geht umzudenken.
in Grunde genommen sollte es gar kein Thema sein mit seinem eigenen Verhalten die Gewässer sauber zu halten. aber Schuld sind immer die Anderen!
" Die! müssen zu erst!" und es komm gar nicht in Frage sich mit Alternativen anzufreunden.
 vor allem darf man dann ungeniert seine Hasskappe aufsetzen .

Aaaaber wenn es darum geht Vergünstigungen /Sonderrechte abzugreifen und Verbote abzuwiegeln, dann sind alle wie sie da sind ,Schützer der Natur !.da geht man kein Jota von ab !


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Geht doch mal in euch und schätzt ehrlich ab, wie viel, respektive wenig es pro Jahr ist, das ihr an gediegenem Blei so lasst!
> Glaube kaum, dass unter uns jemand dabei ist, der auch nur annähernd die 1 Kilo Marke reisst.


Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Da ich hauptsächliich Fliegenfischer und nebenbei etwas Spinnfischer bin, welcher es noch dazu nicht so mit den Gummifischen hat, schätze ich mal meine Bleiverluste in den letzten 10 Jahren auf weniger als 1 Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Februar 2021)

Viele Historiker sind der Ansicht, dass Blei wohl ganz maßgeblich zum Untergang des römischen Imperiums beigetragen hat... .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Viele Historiker sind der Ansicht, dass Blei wohl ganz maßgeblich zum Untergang des römischen Imperiums beigetragen hat... .



Und ich dachte stets ein kleines Dorf aus Gallien wäre daran beteiligt gewesen? 
Gemeint ist wohl die bleierne spätrömische Dekadenz, da war es dann vorbei mit den Imperialisten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Erzähl das dem Mädchen, das aus Unwissen monatelang eine Bleifigur zur Deko in ihrer Wasserkaraffe hatte und dem aus Folge der daraus resultierenden Bleivergiftung beide Beine amputiert werden mussten - den Thread hatten wir hier doch erst vor einigen Wochen. Soviel zum Thema Blei löst sich nicht.


naja, das war doch sozusagen willentlich mit Vorsatz.  Dummheit ist keine Entschuldigung, im Gegenteil,  wie schon Aristoteles genau festgestellt hat.
Wenn ich mir da den Alkoholdauerkonsum und die diversen anderen Drogen angucke, dann kann man gegen die Bleilutscher oder Arsenschnüffler auch nicht soviel sagen.

Das erste uns gut bekannte große Weltreich, das Imperium Romanum, hat doch genau das zur Staatshochkultur gemacht, und sich damit sozusagen elegant selber aus dem Orbit katapultiert. Was uns stammesmäßig großteils Germanen und auch den Christen-Sklaven doch nur recht sein konnte!


----------



## hanzz (17. Februar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Blei löst sich nicht


Weiß man, was das Mädchen noch im Wasser hatte, was das Blei gelöst hat. 
Zitronen, Limetten oder so?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2021)

Brausetabletten?


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Februar 2021)

Nun bin ich keiner, der Sinnvollem im Wege steht, und wenn wir Angler einen wichtigen Beitrag am senken des Bleigehaltes im Wasser leisten, warum also nicht.
Käme der Flora und Fauna der Nahrungskette Fisch zu gute. Dann wäre es durchaus Sinnvoll.

Ob man durch Angelbleiabrieb in die Nähe des Grenzwertes je Liter kommt, gilt es zu beweisen.
Wieviel ein Wasserinsekt oder Plankton abhaben kann, weis ich nicht.
Nun bemühen wir mal vereinfacht die Mathematik und Physik für den menschlichen Grenzwert.

5.000.000 Angler soll es in D geben x 0,2Kg (Schätzwert) = 1.000 To./ Jahr
Grenzwert Blei im Trinkwasser: 0,01mg /L 
Schnitt Regenmenge D 2020 = 75L/m² 
Fläche Deutschland: 375.000.000.000 m² x 0,075m³= 28.125.000.000m³ abfließendes Wasser.
28.125.000.000m³ Wasser entspricht 1.000.000.000mg Bleieintrag durch Angler
1m³ = 1.000.000.000 /28.125.000.000 =0,0355mg Blei auf 1m³ Wasser.
0,0355/1000L= 0,0000355mg Blei je/L, wenn sich alles binnen einem Jahr auflöst. (Kann man das überhaupt noch messen?)
Man ist also rechnerisch vom Angelbleieintrag noch arg weit entfernt. 
Nun könnte man meinen, das sich das über die Jahre anreichert. Aber da hat man mir hier mal erzählt, dass Angelbleie zumeist versinken / vom Geröll überlagert werden und von eine Schutzschicht überzogen wird. Und so gut wie kein abrieb ins Wasser gelangt. Ob das stimmt weis ich nicht.
Man kann ja mal ein Blei im Fluss verankern, so das es sich noch eingraben kann, und ein Messgerät dahinter, um das zu messen. 

Nun ist der Bleibedarf aller Angler eine Annahme. Viele Angler gehen eher selten raus, nur wenige regelmäßig oft und man reißt auch nicht jedes mal ab.
Um das genauer zu ermitteln, müsste man über den Bleiverkauf der Angelläden und Internetangelläden gehen. Abzüglich dem, was bei Anglern zuhause jährlich eingelagert wird. 

Hoffe mir ist kein Fehler bei den Umrechnungen oder einer Formel passiert. Bitte um Gegenprüfung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Schnitt Regenmenge D 2020 = 75L/m²
> 
> Hoffe mir ist kein Fehler bei den Umrechnungen oder einer Formel passiert. Bitte um Gegenprüfung.


Die 75L/m2 pro Jahr stimmen schon mal nicht, das ist eher pro Regentage. 
Damit hast du noch etwa 10mal mehr Wasser zum verdünnen.
Das Saarland als niederschlagsreichstes Bundesland​Die Niederschlagsmenge im Jahr 2020 beträgt deutschlandweit im Durchschnitt 710 Liter pro Quadratmeter. Das Saarland, Baden-Württemberg und Bayern sind dabei die niederschlagsreichsten Bundesländer. Am wenigsten Niederschlag fällt in Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und Berlin.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die 75L/m2 pro Jahr stimmen schon mal nicht, das ist eher pro Regentage.
> Damit hast du noch etwa 10mal mehr Wasser zum verdünnen.
> Das Saarland als niederschlagsreichstes Bundesland​Die Niederschlagsmenge im Jahr 2020 beträgt deutschlandweit im Durchschnitt 710 Liter pro Quadratmeter. Das Saarland, Baden-Württemberg und Bayern sind dabei die niederschlagsreichsten Bundesländer. Am wenigsten Niederschlag fällt in Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg und Berlin.


Sorry, hab den vom Januar erwischt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Februar 2021)

Gerne wird auch übersehen, dass in bestimmten Regionen Deutschlands die Gewässer über durchaus natürliche Bleivorkommen verfügen. 

Das Elementsymbol Ab (_Abramis brama) _steht hierbei für ein braungraues und stark schleimiges Element, dessen Schädlichkeit bis heute allerdings nicht zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden konnte und es wohl auch nie wird. Einzig ein paar Karpfenangler sollen sich bisher über nächtlichen Kontakt beschwert haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2021)

Und jetzt ist auch bleiglasklar klar, was "Blei"-Getüm _Abramis brama_ so treibt die ganze Zeit_: _

Den Boden durchwühlen und alles Blei einsammeln, und damit unschädlich machen ....__
Die Bleiplatten sind dann entsprechend zu entsorgen und recyclen, Varta oder so macht da neues draus.

Da sieht man mal, wie schlau die ganze Natur das schon für uns Angler eingerichtet hat!  __


----------



## Tobias85 (17. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Weiß man, was das Mädchen noch im Wasser hatte, was das Blei gelöst hat.
> Zitronen, Limetten oder so?


Ich meine, es war reines Leitungswasser, weiß es grade nicht genau. Aber selbst wenn da etwas mit drin war: Im Teich/Bach/Fluss ist auch nicht nur reines Wasser: Huminsäuren und andere Chelate, die die Löslichkeit generell erstmal erhöhen. Dann finden im Schlamm/Sediment (wo die meisten Bleie sicher über kurz oder lang enden werden) auch noch massig chemische Prozesse zwischen den vielen organischen und anorganischen Komponenten statt, grade unter Sauerstoffabschluss. Ich glaube nicht, dass von uns Anglern jemand da den Überblick haben und das abschließend bewerten kann, da sind Fachleute gefragt, die sich seit Jahren mit genau solchen Fragestellungen beschäftigen. Und das sage ich als Chemiker, der sich selbst viel mit den Prozessen im teils anaeroben Bodengrund seiner Aquarien beschäftigt und trotzdem noch weit davon entfernt ist, das alles in seiner Gesamtheit zu durchschauen.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hoffe mir ist kein Fehler bei den Umrechnungen oder einer Formel passiert. Bitte um Gegenprüfung.


In erster Linie wohl der, dass das Blei - einmal vom Wasserorganismus aufgenommen - tendenziell in ihm drin bleibt als ihn zu verlassen. Sprich das Blei reichert sich in den Tieren an, da kann die Schadstoffmenge um Zehnerpotenzen höher liegen.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2021)

Weil ihr grad so fein am Rechnen und Recherchieren seid.

Wie viel Fisch aus dem Rhein muss denn ein Mensch am Checkpunkt Köln* täglich verzehren, dass es brenzlig in Sachen gelöstem Blei  für ihn wird?

* Freier Strom - keine Häfen o. dgl.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Februar 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Nun bin ich keiner, der Sinnvollem im Wege steht, und wenn wir Angler einen wichtigen Beitrag am senken des Bleigehaltes im Wasser leisten, warum also nicht.
> Käme der Flora und Fauna der Nahrungskette Fisch zu gute. Dann wäre es durchaus Sinnvoll.
> 
> Ob man durch Angelbleiabrieb in die Nähe des Grenzwertes je Liter kommt, gilt es zu beweisen.
> ...



Das grundliegende Problem an elementarem Blei ist, dass es punktuell eingetragen wird, sich nicht leicht auflöst und die 28.125.000.000m³ Regenwasser deshalb nicht als durchmischbarer Pool zur Auflösung bereit stehen.
Wenn eine drei Kilo schwere Gans ein Gramm Splitshot frisst, hat sie einen Bleigehalt von 333 mg/kg und alle anderen Gänse nicht, da sie keins gefressen haben.


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2021)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das grundliegende Problem an elementarem Blei ist, dass es punktuell eingetragen wird, sich nicht leicht auflöst und die 28.125.000.000m³ Regenwasser deshalb nicht als durchmischbarer Pool zur Auflösung bereit stehen.
> Wenn eine drei Kilo schwere Gans ein Gramm Splitshot frisst, hat sie einen Bleigehalt von 333 mg/kg und alle anderen Gänse nicht, da sie keins gefressen haben.


Diese Gans hat am Ende auch bei Weitem keine 333mg/kg Bleigehalt, weil sich eben nicht das ganze Shot in ihr löst.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Februar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich meine, es war reines Leitungswasser, weiß es grade nicht genau. Aber selbst wenn da etwas mit drin war: Im Teich/Bach/Fluss ist auch nicht nur reines Wasser: Huminsäuren und andere Chelate, die die Löslichkeit generell erstmal erhöhen. Dann finden im Schlamm/Sediment (wo die meisten Bleie sicher über kurz oder lang enden werden) auch noch massig chemische Prozesse zwischen den vielen organischen und anorganischen Komponenten statt, grade unter Sauerstoffabschluss. Ich glaube nicht, dass von uns Anglern jemand da den Überblick haben und das abschließend bewerten kann, da sind Fachleute gefragt, die sich seit Jahren mit genau solchen Fragestellungen beschäftigen. Und das sage ich als Chemiker, der sich selbst viel mit den Prozessen im teils anaeroben Bodengrund seiner Aquarien beschäftigt und trotzdem noch weit davon entfernt ist, das alles in seiner Gesamtheit zu durchschauen.
> 
> 
> In erster Linie wohl der, dass das Blei - einmal vom Wasserorganismus aufgenommen - tendenziell in ihm drin bleibt als ihn zu verlassen. Sprich das Blei reichert sich in den Tieren an, da kann die Schadstoffmenge um Zehnerpotenzen höher liegen.


Tobi, wie erklärst du, das Raubfische, allen voran der Aal am höchsten mit Schwermetall belastet ist. U.a. Quecksilber. Sind das auch die Angler?
Warum soll das beim Blei anders sein?
Oder ist nur die Vermarktung von Tungsten rentabler?

Es drängt sich doch anhand der o.a. Berechnung mit den richtigen Zahlen, auf, dass man, was Angelblei angeht, nicht der ausschlaggebende Faktor ist, wenn es überhaupt eine Rolle spielt.

Wenn man als Angler für die Flora und Faune in Gewässersystemen einen logischen Beitrag leisten kann, warum nicht. 
Aber nur von Hörensagen den Anglern Geld aus der Tasche ziehen? 

Anders rum betrachtet: Angler kaufen über Jahre nur noch Tungstengewichte. Und dann stellt sich womöglich raus, nichts hat sich zum besseren gewendet.

Versuch macht klug.


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Februar 2021)

Sind wir uns denn überhaupt einig dass Blei wirklich giftig ist....  
Über einen solchen Minimalkonsens würde ich mich ja schon freuen...
Jedenfalls sind im Central Park von NYC die Wasservögel dutzendweise am Blei verreckt.
Da kann man nochsoviel hin und her rechnen - das Zeug ist eine gewaltige Belastung für die Umwelt.
Warum dann nicht auf Alternativen zurückgreifen..?


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sind wir uns denn überhaupt einig dass Blei wirklich giftig ist....
> Über einen solchen Minimalkonsens würde ich mich ja schon freuen...
> Jedenfalls sind im Central Park von NYC die Wasservögel dutzendweise am Blei verreckt.
> Da kann man nochsoviel hin und her rechnen - das Zeug ist eine gewaltige Belastung für die Umwelt.
> Warum dann nicht auf Alternativen zurückgreifen..?


Wenn es wirkliche Alternativen sind, auch preislich, dann gerne. Aber nicht als neuen Ansatz zur Beutelschneiderei!


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (18. Februar 2021)

Hier eine Pressemitteilung des DAVF zu diesem Thema:









						DAFV-Pressemitteilung zum Bleiverbot
					

Pressemitteilung  Die Europäische Chemikalienagentur (ECHA) diskutiert bereits seit Juli 2019 über die Risiken bei der Verwendung von Blei im Rahmen der Freizeitfischerei in Europa. Am 18.11.2020 gab es dazu einen (virtuellen) Runden Tisch mit Vertretern der Angelgerätehersteller, Handel und...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

Saugeile Dinger, diese "Alternativen" - bis man den Preis anschaut und die sind obendrein noch OHNE Sprengringe und Haken!









						Evergreen Wolfram Jig Tungsten 130g
					

Die hohe Dichte von Wolfram ermöglicht diesem außergewöhnlichen Köder eine extreme Sinkgeschwindigkeit bei minimalen Abmessungen. Die ausgeklügelte Konstruktion haucht dem Köder bei jeder Bewegung Leben ein. 130g auf 8.2cm!




					www.tackleking.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Hier eine Pressemitteilung des DAVF zu diesem Thema:


Interessant ist ja, wer da als Problemkind genannt wird. Menschen?

Nein, dummes Geflügel, Wasservögel, Zugvögel, Schwäne.
Die haben anscheinend nichts ordentliches mehr zu fressen, wenn sie Blei a.b. spielen müssen.

Wenn ich mir dagegen kardinale Probleme anschaue, wie die Wasserleitungen, das Wasserleitungsnetz der BRD mit dem ach so tollen Trinkwasser.
Immer noch sind massiv alte Eisenrohre mit hohen Anteil an Cadmium, Blei und anderen Nettigkeiten eingebaut - die eben dauernd ausgelöst werden, zunehmend mit den Jahrzehnten, weil alles Trinkwasser da nun man dauernd durch muss.
Ich hatte den Fall mal sehr krass vor ein paar Jahren, Legionellen waren im Kessel, der ersten Untersuchungsergebnisse des Wassers waren da, Schwermetalle zuhauf, der mich beratende junge Arzt ist aufgebracht zum Gesundheitsamt.
Aber das Resultat war dann nur eine letzte Unterredung, in der er darlegte, dass er mit Berufsverbot bedroht wurde, wenn er in der Richtung weiter herumstochere.

Und dann wird aktuell von den Schweinepriestern vom Chemiegonzo argumentiert, dass die Angler schuld sind in den Gewässern ...

Da soll doch der Zeus täglich in jeden Mittäter einen Blitz reinsensen, genau auf den empfindlichsten Punkt!


----------



## StahljigErich (18. Februar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> ...Und das sage ich als Chemiker...


Hallo,
da du Chemiker bist: Darf ich an dich eine Frage stellen, die mich interessiert und mir relevant scheint?
Nämlich wie es mit der Ökobilanz, also dem Ressourcen- und Energieaufwand für Gewinnung und Herstellung der Materialien bzw. der fertigen Jigs aussieht, was ja auch ein wesentlicher Umweltaspekt ist. Denn was hilft es, wenn man die - nicht einmal genau bekannte - Schadwirkung durch Blei vermeidet, aber auf der anderen Seite die Umwelt massiv durch die Herstellung einer Alternative belastet?

Folgendes schließe ich aus dem, was ich im Internet darüber so gelesen habe (ist aber kein Wissen!):
- Der Aufwand bei Blei soll vergleichsweise gering sein, auch weil viel Recycling-Material für die Angelgewichte-Erzeugung verwendet wird.
- Bei Tungsten (Wolfram) hingegen soll die Ökobilanz im Vergleich sehr schlecht sein. ZB wegen seltenem Vorkommen, extrem hoher Schmelztemperatur von 3422°C (Blei zum Vergleich 328°C). Vielleicht kommt das auch durch den hohen Preis zum Ausdruck?
- Bei Stahl soll die Ökobilanz auch deutlich schlechter als bei Blei sein, aber wesentlich besser als bei Tungsten.

Könntest du dazu ev. Infos beisteuern oder weiß darüber ein Chemiker wenig, weil es dafür ein anderes Fachgebiet gibt, dass sich damit im Detail beschäftigt? Bitte. Danke.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und dann wird aktuell von den Schweinepriestern vom Chemiegonzo argumentiert, dass die Angler schuld sind in den Gewässern .


Angler geben halt dankbare Opfer für die Öffentlichkeit ab.  Da erwartet man auch keinen Widerstand.



StahljigErich schrieb:


> Nämlich wie es mit der Ökobilanz


So  eine Gesamtübersicht vom Abbau über Herstellung , Verwendung bis zur Entsorgung wäre sicherlich interessanter als begrenzte Einzelbetrachtungen.



Andal schrieb:


> bis man den Preis anschaut



Und dabei nicht mal von Didi etc. handsigniert !


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und dabei nicht mal von Didi etc. handsigniert !


Die brauchen auch keine Signaturen von Didis und Babsen ... die Stücke sind einfach der Hammer, weil eben Wolfram praktisch das Blei in der Dichte doppelt. Wenn sich die Köhler auf die Sprotten eingeschossen haben, bist du mit denen fast doppelt so schnell, wie einer mit Blei-Pilker und womöglich noch einem Christbaum darüber. 

Wobei die vermutlich auch keiner kauft, weil sie so "bio" sind.


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Februar 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Tobi, wie erklärst du, das Raubfische, allen voran der Aal am höchsten mit Schwermetall belastet ist. U.a. Quecksilber. Sind das auch die Angler?
> Warum soll das beim Blei anders sein?


Nahrungskette. Soweit ich weiß, braucht ein Raubfisch 10kg Futterfisch, um selbst 1kg Masse aufzubauen (die Zahlen sind Halbwissen, bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich arg daneben liege). Das Blei, das der Raubfisch aus 10kg Futterfisch aufnimmt (oder ein Großteil davon), konzentriert sich dann also in nur noch 1kg Raubfischfleisch.



StahljigErich schrieb:


> Folgendes schließe ich aus dem, was ich im Internet darüber so gelesen habe (ist aber kein Wissen!):
> - Der Aufwand bei Blei soll vergleichsweise gering sein, auch weil viel Recycling-Material für die Angelgewichte-Erzeugung verwendet wird.
> - Bei Tungsten (Wolfram) hingegen soll die Ökobilanz im Vergleich sehr schlecht sein. ZB wegen seltenem Vorkommen, extrem hoher Schmelztemperatur von 3422°C (Blei zum Vergleich 328°C). Vielleicht kommt das auch durch den hohen Preis zum Ausdruck?
> - Bei Stahl soll die Ökobilanz auch deutlich schlechter als bei Blei sein, aber wesentlich besser als bei Tungsten.


Kann ich nichts zu sagen, weil das ja alles industrielle und logistische Prozesse, Umweltbeeinflussung beim Rohstoffabbau sind und da hab ich eben keine Kenntnisse. Klar ist: Blei und Stahl/Eisen schmelzen bei höheren Temperaturen und brauchen dementsprechend mehr Energie. Wenn wir in 20-30 Jahren mal komplett auf regenerative Energien umgestellt haben (sollten), dann fällt da zumindest der CO2-Aspekt komplett raus.

Ich persönlich vermute, dass sich Stahl als Alternative bei Grundbleien, Futterkörben etc. durchsetzen wird. Wolfram ist für die breite Masse einfach zu teuer und so werden sicher zeitnah zum Verbot die ersten Stahlgrundbleie auf den Markt kommen und auch von den Anglern bevorzugt gekauft werden. Im Fluss braucht man dann eben sowas wie 10-20% mehr Gewicht, damit das Ding liegen bleibt. Zum Festbleiangeln im See kann das Gewicht gleich bleiben und daher genauso Steinbleie verwendet werden, da hängt der Hakeffekt nur von der Masse des Grundbleis ab. Und fürs Posenageln gibts auch schon bleifreie "Blei"schrote von Dinsmore, NGT etc.


----------



## StahljigErich (18. Februar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Kann ich nichts zu sagen, weil das ja alles industrielle und logistische Prozesse, Umweltbeeinflussung beim Rohstoffabbau sind und da hab ich eben keine Kenntnisse.


Habs befürchtet, trotzdem Danke für die Rückmeldung. Auch keinen Tipp an welche Stelle (Uni, Behörde, Firma, Forschungsstelle etc.) man sich wenden könnte, um dazu Infos zu bekommen? Und auch kein Experte für sowas hier im Forum? Ich halte die Ökobilanz neben der eventuellen Giftigkeit von Materialien für einen wichtigen Umweltaspekt, den man mitbeachten sollte.



Tobias85 schrieb:


> und so werden sicher zeitnah zum Verbot die ersten Stahlgrundbleie auf den Markt kommen


Die gibt es schon seit Jahren zu kaufen, zB hier: https://www.steelangler.com/de_de/distance-ground-1.html


----------



## yukonjack (18. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Habs befürchtet, trotzdem Danke für die Rückmeldung. Auch keinen Tipp an welche Stelle (Uni, Behörde, Firma, Forschungsstelle etc.) man sich wenden könnte, um dazu Infos zu bekommen? Und auch kein Experte für sowas hier im Forum? Ich halte die Ökobilanz neben der eventuellen Giftigkeit von Materialien für einen wichtigen Umweltaspekt, den man mitbeachten sollte.
> 
> 
> Die gibt es schon seit Jahren zu kaufen, zB hier: https://www.steelangler.com/de_de/distance-ground-1.html


Zumindest vom Preis her ne Alternative .


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Februar 2021)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Auch keinen Tipp an welche Stelle (Uni, Behörde, Firma, Forschungsstelle etc.) man sich wenden könnte, um dazu Infos zu bekommen?


Ne, nix. Den besten Überblick hätten sicher noch die herstellenden unternehmen, weil Energiekosten und Transport für die ja auch wirtschaftliche Faktoren sind. Aber denke spätestens bei den möglichen Umweltbelastungen in den Rohstoff-Abbaugebieten sind die auch raus, weil marktwirtschaftlich irrelevant für die. Obs irgendwelche Studien dazu gibt und wo man die findet wüsste ich auch nicht.


----------



## Frankenstone (18. Februar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> @ Tobias 85
> War in der Karaffe immer reines Wasser ??? und war die Figur auch immer voll damit
> bedeckt ??? bist du dir da sicher ?



Wenn ich den Ironiemodus jetzt richtig verstehe: nein, war es nicht. Ich hab so wenig Abrisse meinem Hölz, weil ich nur an Kieskanten damit angle.
(Bzw. damit geangelt habe. Inzwischen wohne ich an diesem genialen Gewässer leider nicht mehr.)
Da liegen vielleicht auch mal ein paar gröbere Steine im Flusskiesel- oder Kokosnussformat. Reisst aber nix ab.


----------



## Frankenstone (19. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dir zu deinem guten Langzeitgedächtnis - ich kann mich da an nichts erinnern - isch schwör!


Glaube ich auf Anhieb! Ist ja auch schon ein paar Jahre her. Hatte ich mit nem Bildchen ne Bauanleitung gepostet für Tiroler Hölz.
Blei war nur am Rande erwähnt und als Ausweichmaterial Wuchtgewichte vom Reifenhandel. Ansonsten Aquarienschlauch und ein Wirbel.
Hast mich dann ziemlich heruntergemacht, von wegen "Noch ne unnötige Bleivermutzung", so in der Art.
Als Angler hab ich das Problem gar nicht mal so arg. Als Jäger aber schon eher.
Wohin mit der Restmunition?

Hat mich damals aber geärgert halt. Ich wohnte am Rhein und wußte wo ich meine Hölzs bedenkenlos hinwerfen kann und auch was damit fange.
Oder auch an Kiesgruben.
Die meissten Angler an Rhein und Main dürften wohl monatlich oder im Quartal mehr versenken als ich in 35 Jahren. Denn ich gufiere nicht.
Angle eh nicht mehr im Rhein. Und wenn, dann hab ich geschaut dass ich keine Futterkörbe abreisse und mit der Pose über Grund bleibe.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2021)

Merkts ihr was, dass die heimischen Wasservögel abgenommen haben? I nix.


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Merkts ihr was, dass die heimischen Wasservögel abgenommen haben? I nix.


Klar merken wir das ,und nicht nur die , alle Vögel und da ist sicher nicht das Angelblei schuld .
Als ich noch jung war waren Stare und Spatzen noch richtige Parasiten ob Erdbeeren ,
Kirschen oder Hühnerhof - ja da sind viele an meinem Blei gestorben und
heute baue ich ihnen waschbärensichere Nistkästen .


----------



## Seele (19. Februar 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Merkts ihr was, dass die heimischen Wasservögel abgenommen haben? I nix.



Kommt drauf an welche. Klassische Enten sind sicher weniger geworden - außer vielleicht in Parks in denen sie gemäßtet werden. Selbst Singvögel hatten wir dieses Jahr im Winter 80% weniger als letztes Jahr.
Aber Fisch-Präderatoren dagegen haben sich explosionsartig vermehrt, Graureiher, Silberreiher, Gänsesäger, Kormoran. Genauso bei uns der Storch, der Bussard, usw. Also pauschal alles weniger geworden würde ich nicht sagen es ist nur alles aus dem Gleichgewicht.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Februar 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche. Klassische Enten sind sicher weniger geworden - außer vielleicht in Parks in denen sie gemäßtet werden. Selbst Singvögel hatten wir dieses Jahr im Winter 80% weniger als letztes Jahr.
> Aber Fisch-Präderatoren dagegen haben sich explosionsartig vermehrt, Graureiher, Silberreiher, Gänsesäger, Kormoran. Genauso bei uns der Storch, der Bussard, usw. Also pauschal alles weniger geworden würde ich nicht sagen es ist nur alles aus dem Gleichgewicht.


die stehen alle auf dem Feld /Wiese und fressen Blei;-)))


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2021)

Seele, na super: Jetzt tauchen Singvögel auch schon nach Angelblei.   Forscher gibts?


----------



## Seele (19. Februar 2021)

Das war allgemein auf den Vogelrückgang bezogen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Februar 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Seele, na super: Jetzt tauchen Singvögel auch schon nach Angelblei.   Forscher gibts?



Ich dachte stets, dass sich Singvögel ihre Portion Blei beim Überfliegen von "Südländern" wie etwa Italien abholen?


----------



## Seele (20. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich dachte stets, dass sich Singvögel ihre Portion Blei beim Überfliegen von "Südländern" wie etwa Italien abholen?


Ne die fangen mit Netzen


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. Februar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nahrungskette. Soweit ich weiß, braucht ein Raubfisch 10kg Futterfisch, um selbst 1kg Masse aufzubauen (die Zahlen sind Halbwissen, bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich arg daneben liege). Das Blei, das der Raubfisch aus 10kg Futterfisch aufnimmt (oder ein Großteil davon), konzentriert sich dann also in nur noch 1kg Raubfischfleisch.
> 
> 
> Kann ich nichts zu sagen, weil das ja alles industrielle und logistische Prozesse, Umweltbeeinflussung beim Rohstoffabbau sind und da hab ich eben keine Kenntnisse. Klar ist: Blei und Stahl/Eisen schmelzen bei höheren Temperaturen und brauchen dementsprechend mehr Energie. Wenn wir in 20-30 Jahren mal komplett auf regenerative Energien umgestellt haben (sollten), dann fällt da zumindest der CO2-Aspekt komplett raus.
> ...





StahljigErich schrieb:


> Habs befürchtet, trotzdem Danke für die Rückmeldung. Auch keinen Tipp an welche Stelle (Uni, Behörde, Firma, Forschungsstelle etc.) man sich wenden könnte, um dazu Infos zu bekommen? Und auch kein Experte für sowas hier im Forum? Ich halte die Ökobilanz neben der eventuellen Giftigkeit von Materialien für einen wichtigen Umweltaspekt, den man mitbeachten sollte.
> 
> 
> Die gibt es schon seit Jahren zu kaufen, zB hier: https://www.steelangler.com/de_de/distance-ground-1.html


 Dänemark ist da auch schon ein ganzes Stück weiter https://www.nordschleswiger.dk/de/d...ll-kassiert-vermehrt-bleihaltiges-angelgeraet


----------



## Haken70 (27. Februar 2021)

Also, wenn ich mal so Revue passieren lasse, was mir im Laufe meines bescheidenen Anglerlebens schon an Blei abgerissen ist, dann kommt da In absoluten Mengen gemessen sicher keine besonders bedenkliche Menge zusammen. Auch wenn es sicher ein paar Kilo sind (was alleine nur der Rhein an Jigs verzehrt hat, kann ich kaum seriös schätzen). Aber das muss man ja immer *auf x Angler und y Jahre (Jahhrzehnte, bzw. Jahrhunderte!) hochrechnen*. Man kann es sich aber auch einfacher machen, indem man die Umsatzzahlen von Bleiprodukten für die Sportfischerei hoch rechnet, zzgl. einer Dunkelziffer für das Selbergießen. Ich denke, das sind auch die Zahlen, die in so einer Diskussion zurate gezogen werden müssen und nicht die persönlichen Erfahrungen und Meinungen. Ich weiß nicht wie ihr das seht, aber dass andere da ein Problem sehen, das muss ich doch auch als Angler nachvollziehen können.

Das ist auch leider wieder so ein müßiges Thema. Genauso wie mit anderen Maßnahmen, egal ob im Sinne von Klimaschutz, Umweltschutz, Verbraucherschutz, oder .... Immer dann, wenn man Menschen befragt, die direkt betroffen ist, landet man ganz automatisch in einer Situation, die vergleichbar ist, als würde man Kleinkinder über eine sinnvolle Einteilung der Süßigkeiten befragen. Da greifen dann viele reflexartig zur *Verbotsdiktatur*-Keule und zu ausweichenden Argumenten. Solange auch nur ein Nachbarsjunge mehr Kekse bekommt, ist doch jedes noch so vernünftige Argument zwecklos. Unter Voreingenommenheit, Neid oder Hilflosigkeit trifft man nur selten vernünftige Entscheidungen. Im einfachsten Falle, einfach immer schön den Fokus auf ganz andere Probleme, oder auf das lenken, was andere tun oder nicht tun. Problemlösungspotential = 0. Ist leider so. Ja, schade, ist aber auch sehr menschlich. Das ist vielleicht sogar noch ein viel größeres Problem als das Blei im Wasser (möchte hier keine schlafenden Hunde wecken, aber die Corona Krise zeigt das ja nun anschaulicher, als jemals zuvor in den vergangenen ca. 7 Jahrzehnten). 

Aber zurück zum Blei, denn auch beim Blei im Gewässer muss man doch zugeben können, egal wie viel es am Ende ist (nur 100 Gramm im Schnitt bei nur 100.000 Anglern pro Jahr sind das schon mal 10 *Tonnen Blei pro Jahr*. Es wird also tatsächlich eher sehr viel mehr sein. "_2002 gab es 1,47 Mio. Fischereischeininhaber in Deutschland_" Wikipedia), es war vorher nicht dort, es gehört dort nicht hin, es handelt sich um ein giftiges Schwermetall also ist es auch sinnvoll, das Problem auf den Tisch zu bringen und Lösungen zu suchen.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Februar 2021)

Ich find das Bleiverbot auch nicht so toll, andererseits haben Deutschland und die EU auch einige Substanzen verboten, die uns und den Fischen schaden. Giftige Kohlenwasserstoffe und Quecksilber in Fischen wird seit Jahren immer weniger, jetzt trifft es eben uns mit dem Blei.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich find das Bleiverbot auch nicht so toll, andererseits haben Deutschland und die EU auch einige Substanzen verboten, die uns und den Fischen schaden. Giftige Kohlenwasserstoffe und Quecksilber in Fischen wird seit Jahren immer weniger, jetzt trifft es eben uns mit dem Blei.


Dass Angelbleie deshalb verboten werden sollen, hab ich nicht gelesen.  Da geht es m.W. um Risiken für Wasservögel, die an manchen Gewässern kleinere Anglerbleie fressen könnten.

Trotzdem dürfte es für die Gewässer grundsätzlich schon besser sein, wenn weniger mit Blei geangelt wird.

Allerdings sollten die Ersatzstoffe dann natürlich auch insgesamt weniger umweltschädlich sein, als das Angelblei.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. Februar 2021)

Ist es nicht so, um eine These aufzustellen, dass Angelblei verbietet, erst mal eine wissenschaftliche Erarbeitung nötig ist, oder zumindest ein schwerwiegender Verdacht, der nicht so einfach aus der Welt zu schaffen ist, die das Ergebnis in Relation zur Gesamtmasse abbildet.
Können das die Vogelfreunde liefern, ausser den paar Ausnahmen - was es in meinen Augen sind?

Jedem ist bekannt, dass Blei an und für sich, weder von der Gewinnung bis zum Verbleib, nicht so toll ist.
Wie ist es mit Wolfram (Green-Finger-Print) Verlagert man geg. nur Probleme, biss die wieder hoch kochen? 
Wo kommen den die hohen Kosten von Wolfram her, - kann uns das andeuten wie es für Natur und Gewässer ist?

Da ich das Problem auch nicht wissenschaftlich beantworten kann, schlag ich mal etwas fürs Blei auf die Pauke - was man beobachten kann und einer gewissen sog. Hinz- und Kunz-Schläue unterliegt und provozier ich mal.

Hab ja vorher schon einige Begründungen angeführt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/tiere-in-freier-wildbahn.322503/page-101 (Link sollte erlaubt sein)
(Quelle Zockerfoto - Ohne ihn ein Pro oder Kontra zu dem Thema zu unterstellen.) 
Mal die Anzahl von, sicherlich tollen, Wasservögeln zu veranschaulichen. Die warten wohl alle nur drauf, dass ein Angler ein Blei ein wirft, dass sie dran sterben dürfen. ;-) 

Zum Thema Sing- / Wasser- / Beutevögel:
Machen die Vogelfreunde auch Zahlen der geschlagenen Vögel öffentlich, die die "Stark" gestiegene Anzahl an Greife erbeutet? 
In wie weit ist die in den Statistica der Beutevogeldezimierung ersichtlich im vergleich mit anderen Gründen? 

Habt Ihr Angler schon jemals einen toten Wasservogel gefunden, der ein Angelblei im Magen hatte?
Ist in der Vogelgrippe Zeit jemals ein Wasservogel in den Labors untersucht worden, der an Angelbleivergiftung gestorben ist? Wenn ja wie viele von wie vielen?
Hat jemals einer von euch was von einem Jäger gehört, dass die einen Wasservogel erlegt hat, der Angelblei im Magen hatte? 

Ich nicht, ich hab in meiner Jahrzehnte langen Angeltätigkeit und als "am Wasserspaziergänger", nicht einen einzigen toten Wasservogel jemals gefunden.
Spielen die paar, die man gefunden hat, die leider an sowas verendeten, in der Gesamtpopulation eine Rolle - sind die statistisch überhaupt messbar? 

Wenn all diese Gründe nicht zutreffen sollten? Was ist wohl dann der Grund? Vogelschutz kanns kaum sein?
Braucht man das Blei für wichtigeres, als zum Angeln?
Oder wollen sich nur einige wenige bereichern?

Fragen über fragen. Überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist Tungsten zu verordnen und zu sehen was passiert.
Ändert sich im Gesamtfingerprint nix oder wird sogar schlimmer, kann man sich trotzdem sicher sein, dass das gegebenenfalls weniger schädliches Blei nicht mehr kommt wird.
Dann hat man uns einen Bären aufgebunden und wir zahlen und tragen ihn dann auch noch.

Wenn man beides umgehen will, müsste man Naturprodukte verwenden, die in der Gewinnung, der Verarbeitung einfach und somit günstig für die Umwelt sind.

Ein Perpetuum Mobile gibt es noch nicht.
Heißt, dass was man glaubt einzusparen oder zu Erwirtschaften, schlägt sich wo anders nieder. Was der Eine Gewinnt verliert der Andere, 
in der Entsorgung, in Afrika, Asien, In Zeit, Geld oder die Natur. 
Je einfacher man die Dinge hält, desto niedriger sind die sonstigen Auswirkungen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, um eine These aufzustellen, dass Angelblei verbietet, erst mal eine wissenschaftliche Erarbeitung nötig ist, oder zumindest ein schwerwiegender Verdacht, der nicht so einfach aus der Welt zu schaffen ist, die das Ergebnis in Relation zur Gesamtmasse abbildet.
> Können das die Vogelfreunde liefern, ausser den paar Ausnahmen - was es in meinen Augen sind?
> 
> Jedem ist bekannt, dass Blei an und für sich, weder von der Gewinnung bis zum Verbleib, nicht so toll ist.
> ...


die meisten Wasservögel sterben eher an fliegender Bleivergiftung
aber wenn man einem lobbystarken Verband wie dem der Jäger ein Verbot unterjubeln will, dann muß das auf breiter Ebene passieren!
Gleicheitsgrundsatz!


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2021)

NaabMäx hat ja so Recht.
ich schrieb so ähnlich ja bereits einmal.

Es geht definitiv darum, das Angeln Stück für Stück ganz zu verbieten.
Die pseudonaturschützenden Ideologen unserer Gesellschaft sind zwar noch eine Minderheit, aber sie haben bereits die Deutungshoheit übernomnen.

Wenn unsere Anglerschaft sich nicht bald sehr öffentlichkeitswirksam gegen diesen ganzen Wahnsinn zur Wehr setzt, sehe ich schwarz für unser Hobby.


----------



## smithie (9. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wenn unsere Anglerschaft sich nicht bald sehr öffentlichkeitswirksam gegen diesen ganzen Wahnsinn zur Wehr setzt, sehe ich schwarz für unser Hobby.


Der DAFV scheidet bei diesem Thema ja aus, da sie ja gegen ein Verbot nicht vorgehen. Wenn man das richtig zwischen den Zeilen der Pressemitteilung rausliest.
Ein konretes Statement gibt's ja nicht, oder?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. April 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Der DAFV scheidet bei diesem Thema ja aus, da sie ja gegen ein Verbot nicht vorgehen. Wenn man das richtig zwischen den Zeilen der Pressemitteilung rausliest.
> Ein konretes Statement gibt's ja nicht, oder?


so sieht es leider aus.


----------



## ironworker (21. Oktober 2021)

Ganerc schrieb:


> Das Umweltbundesamt und die *ECHA* sollte sich erstmal um die ganzen alten Müllkippen der Gemeinden und Städte kümmern.
> Was die ECHA betreibt ist reiner Aktionismus, um ihr Gehalt zu rechtfertigen*.*


----------



## thanatos (21. Oktober 2021)

Blei ist ein Element das auf unserer Erde nun mal vorkommt ob es nun abgebaut und verwertet wird 
oder bleibt wo es ist - es ist auf jeden Fall da . Ich habe noch Häuser gesehen die ihr Wasser 
aus Bleirohren gezapft haben - sah nicht besonders schön aus aber erkrankt ist niemand daran ,
kann die ganze Verbotsspinnerei nicht verstehen .


----------

